# Ron's Copper Rail Depot 2009



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had indicated in a previous post that when I decided how to proceed in the coming year, you here at MLS would be the first to know. I have been watching the economic news on FoxNews and I must say it is not too good. In fact, were I living stateside I would be battening down the hatches. I think we are all in for a rough ride. However, I don't quite see the same thing for this part of Alaska. The State of Alaska formed a quasi-public entity called the Alaska Natural Gas Development Authority which has announed its intention to construct a 20 or 24 inch "bullet line" from the Palmer area (where there is an extensive gas line network connected to Anchorage), thence to Glennallen, then north to Delta Junction and on to Fairbanks where it is anticipated to meet a new gasline that is committed to be constructed from the North Slope through Fairbanks, Delta Junction and then down the Alcan Highway enroute to Calgary and then the mid-West. What all this means is that we are looking at considerable construcition activity in this area, which is only 14 miles from the proposed gas line at the point where it meets Glennallen heading west to Anchorage. Additionally, although we anticipate a drop in tourism, the big tour companies, including Princess, have managed to obtain respectable bookings by aggressively lowering the tour prices into Alaska to very inviting levels. The local Princess Hotel management has tentatively agreed to work with me toward developing tours here at the Copper Rail Depot centering on my large-scale model railroad. 

With all this in mind, I am proceeding with my original plans for expansion of my existing line roughly another 450 feet which will enable me to run the multiple consists I have been acquiring and putting together for my current LS project. Details on the plans will follow.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

It's good to hear from you, and that things are not looking a dire as they might. Nice to hear that Alaska still seems to entertain and nourish that pioneer and free enterprise spirit. You know, the one that says if your looking for help start the search at the end of your arms, where your hands reside.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/17/2009 6:10 PM
Ron

It's good to hear from you, and that things are not looking a dire as they might. Nice to hear that Alaska still seems to entertain and nourish that pioneer and free enterprise spirit. You know, the one that says if your looking for help start the search at the end of your arms, where your hands reside. 

That's how it has to be if one is to live up here. It is certainly promising to be an interesting year. "May you live in interesting times." No kidding. I think we just made it.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know,
Wife and I booked an Alaskan Cruise for late May back near the first of the year and they were already almost sold out for the weeks we were looking at.
The Travel Agent said there has hardly been any slow down in the cruise business. But like you said, the low prices being offered are very attractive.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R.W. Marty on 02/17/2009 8:18 PM
I don't know,
Wife and I booked an Alaskan Cruise for late May back near the first of the year and they were already almost sold out for the weeks we were looking at.
The Travel Agent said there has hardly been any slow down in the cruise business. But like you said, the low prices being offered are very attractive.
Later
Rick Marty

That's good to learn. If things work out I will be running trains here on a regularly scheduled basis twice a day probably three or four days a week depending on the Princess Tours bus schedule. This is something that has never happened before. I have gone weeks without running any of the trains any distance in the summer. I look forward to this.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,
Sounds like it could be a lot of fun as well as a lucrative venture, but remember lucrative ventures are usually paid for by a lot of hard work.
But, in the case of running model trains the work is a lot of the fun. I wish you all the best of luck with this. I would like to see your layout but unfortunately Skagway is as far as we go this trip.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R.W. Marty on 02/17/2009 10:31 PM
Ron,
Sounds like it could be a lot of fun as well as a lucrative venture, but remember lucrative ventures are usually paid for by a lot of hard work.
But, in the case of running model trains the work is a lot of the fun. I wish you all the best of luck with this. I would like to see your layout but unfortunately Skagway is as far as we go this trip.
Later
Rick Marty

I have had the pleasure of doing "shows" for tourists in the past. It is a real kick! There is a great deal of preparation of course. I will be using this thread to show what I am adding this year, hopefully in time to start off the tourist season ready-to-go. There is not much money in it, but it definitely justifies (in my mind) all the money and effort I have put into this large-scale layout.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was rather afraid the new administration would order Alaska evacuated.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was not until I found a copy of this 1928 Washington map that I realized that more than one railroad ran through my target area of Roslyn, which was later expanded to include Cle Elum as a result of this discovery. Until then I knew nothing of the Milwaukee Road. Click map for larger version:   Relative location of Rolsyn and Cle Elum, Washington on the abandoned Milwaukee Road line:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

At the time I was looking for the Northern Pacific railroad station at either Roslyn or Cle Elum--preferably the Roslyn one--as a prototype for a station model for my expanded layout. I never did find a picture of the Roslyn one, although there were two false identifications of an old warehouse at Roslyn as being the depot. The building still stand and is still identified as such, but that is wrong. No depot stands at Roslyn and I never founda picture to indicate that one ever did. There were some pictures of the NP depot at Cle Elum, but these were somewhat indistinct. These are the first two I was able to find:














If the lower picture also represents the NP depot at Cle Elum as it was identified at the time, the depot had been modified. In any case, neither picture shows much in the way of detail--not enough to build a model.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Below is the section of the map I have displayed before which showed that a depot should have existed at Roslyn: 







In a careful examination of this early picture of Roslyn there does indeed appear to be a building at the locationshown above (look at the far end of the curve to the left). Could THAT be the elusive NP Rolsyn depot? In any case. I found no distinct pictures of the structure. Thus the Roslyn depot search was a dead-end. Given the distinct lack of information on the Roslyn depot, I would have to look elsewhere if I wanted a prototype for this area.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Back to Cle Elum: I continued my pursuit of NP depot photos, yielding these additional ones:







The lower two are certainly interesting as train photos, but fail to add much in the way of structural detail: 
NOTE: YOU MAY CLICK ONTO EITHER OF THESE PHOTOS FOR A LARGER IMAGE: 

    The automobiles parked at the Cle Elum depot place this photo of the NP heavyweights somewhere in the mid-1950s. These are photos I realized I could almost duplicate in my model, but I still needed more detail on the depot structure.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a map I was able to assemble showing the relative location of the coal mines to the NP coal branch line that ran from Cle Elum on the main line through Roslyn to Ronald where the most northerly coal mine--#3--was located. You can click onto the picture to see the webpage which provided the information for this map and more. Those mile numbers in red are access points to historic sites along the trail such as mine trails or the locations for old structures that are now mostly gone. 
  I am not modelling this area but am using elements of Roslyn and Cle Elum as a basis for my nearly-completed large scale model of fictional Cicely. Those elements include a coal mine and items that are railroad-related as well as selected historic structures which relate to the filming of the television series "Northern Exposure."


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Among the items that showed up in my search of railroad-related items for Cle Elum-Roslyn were these two Northern Pacific profiles. Although they yielded no practical information as to the depot at Roslyn, they were definitely interesting.
The Roslyn Branch line one (top) is clickable to a larger size. The lower one shows the not-to-scale layout of the Cle Elum yard. This yard layout may prove somewhat useful as I complete the layout as you will see. 

 







The Cle Elum yard layout includes the wye at Cle Elum which still exists in part. I walked this wye which was once the center of rail actiivity in the area. Now there are no structures there at all and even most of the rail is now gone.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/18/2009 11:13 AM
Back to Cle Elum: I continued my pursuit of NP depot photos, yielding these additional ones:     I just completed scanning my personal copies of the two Cle Elum yard photos, including the one above and creating links to the larger images in the referenced post. 
I call you attention to THIS one because you can see the beginning of the east end of the wye to Roslyn in this photo, which means that the depot was located within the wye itself. 
The larger images reveal some fascinating detail. Be sure to go back to the referenced post and click on to the larger images. --Ron


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/18/2009 11:13 AM
 

These are the most-detailed photos I could find of the Cle Elum yard, but even the one with the closest shot of the NP depot reveals very little. And, of course, the depot itself is gone. So both NP depots in the area remain elusive. It was clear that I would have to look elsewhere for a depot prototype. Detail of the NP depot from the above shot:


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

Looks like you not only had a lot of visitors, but might have sold a pint or two at the same time!! 

In the photos, it appears to be some sort of fan trip. I am just guessing because of the number of people milling about on the tracks especially near the locomotive.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting as always Ron, thanks


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Remants of the Roslyn Branch wye at Cle Elum showing the existing track on the west end:







CLICK ANY OF THE BELOW FOR A LARGER IMAGE:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

End of track on the west side of the wye: Looking south and then north:     View of the depot area looking south from the north end of the wye:
ALL of these images including the aerial are clickable to a larger size. 

    Rolsyn to Cle Elum NP Branch line including the wye


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Post Script on the NP Cle Elum depot: As a part of the process of developing a database for my model railroad projects I acquire whatever books may be available, whether reasonably-priced or not. These include recommended books of the railroads, mining books and town books. I was fortunate to be able to find two books which cover historic aspects of both Roslyn and Cle Elum. Among these was "Coal "Towns in the Cascades," which has some great mining and railroad shots. It was published in 1986--four years before filming of the television series "Northern Exposure" began at Roslyn. I received it about two months ago. Among the photos contained was this one, the clearest image yet of the Northern Pacific depot at Cle Elum:
  The book caption reads: "A deserted Burlington Northern depot maintains a vigil over the Cle Elum yard, now primarily a storage spot for empties." That was the year the Roslyn Branch line was decommissioned. 
CLICK for larger image. 

There are enough details in this photo to make an educated stab at developing a model. But by the time I had seen this photo, I had already made a different decision.

--MORE to come--


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fortunately, even though the Burlington Northern/Northern Pacific depot was gone, there remained one depot in South Cle Elum that was in the process of restoration: 
The Milwaukee Road, even without its tracks, was still alive and well in Cle Elum.

Electrification of the Puget Sound Extension was in 1917. This was the section of the Milwaukee Road between Othello and Tacoma. In 1927 the segment to Seattle was also electrified to 3,000 volts. 
In 1973 the Milwaukee Road de-electrifed. The timing was unfortunate in that it corresponded to rising diesel oil prices that contributed to the end of the Milwaukee Road Railway system. 

Meanwhile the rail yard and depot at South Cle Elum was bypassed. Milwaukee Road trains from Tacoma ran through all the way to Othello. The Cle Elum station was all but totally abandoned in the mid-1970s. 


The abandoned electric substation and dept at Cle Elum: (click): 

  A "Little Joe" electric engine: The 
Chicago, Milwaukee, St. Paul and Pacific Railroad acquired twelve of these after the Korean War. Built by GE and originally destined for the Soviet Union, the 20 units built were never delivered to the Soviet due to the Cold War. 
Two of these were designated for passenger service as EP-4s These and the freight version EF-4s required 3,400 volts to operate efficiently. Some of the Milwaukee Road substations were modified to accommodate this. It is possible that these units were only used along the Montana portion of the electrified line. Although these 

are fascinating locomotives, my interest in rolling stock did not extend to electrically-fed units. In any case, no such models exist in the 1:29 scale. I HAVE looked for anything remotely similar just in case.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The station still looked good during the 1950s when the electrified lines were in use. Click for larger image: 
  A Little Joe AND a diesel:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Historic view of the *CMStP&P RR* yard at South Cle Elum (click)
  Development plan for the same area: The railway structures south of the tracks (taken up in the 1980s) are gone: (click):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Map showing the two electrified areas on the *CMStP&P RR* (click):   The abandoned electric substation at Cle Elum:   I actually briefly considered setting up some kind of electric catenary system and using a GG-1 repainted in the *CMStP&P RR* colors to be included into my layout. 
I have since abandoned that idea as too costly and impractical. The depot is to the right in this circa 2000 picture. Since then the depot has been fully restored.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The existing Milwaukee Road depot was quite interesting. Seeing that it had been recently restored was a major factor in my decision to take a trip to 
the Roslyn-Cle Elum area in order to photograph relevant structures. This appeared to be the only relevant railroad-related depot structure so it was 

a "must" to visit. (click):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I planned to have lunch at the Depot Cafe the day after I arrived. 
It was quite an experience. 

  The preservation work on this structure was first-class throughout. 
  I wanted a view of two of the ticket agent's cage. 
  So I got TWO views ! Click any picture to enlarge it.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile, sitting just outside the depot to the east is this bay-window caboose (click)
  Hey! I have one of those !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

...And at the nearby B& B are a whole series of old cabooses used for overnight accommodations (click):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 02/18/2009 1:11 PM
Ron,

Looks like you not only had a lot of visitors, but might have sold a pint or two at the same time!! 

In the photos, it appears to be some sort of fan trip. I am just guessing because of the number of people milling about on the tracks especially near the locomotive. 



Now that you mention it, I think you're right. And, yes, I HAVE sold a pint or two when those buses were operating. Regrettably, there were no such buses during the 2008 season. This year I am relying on the local bus coming off the hill bringing hotel guests down to historic Copper Center.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 02/18/2009 7:15 AM
I was rather afraid the new administration would order Alaska evacuated.

Ha! Not a chance in **** that any of us would honor such an ill-conceived order. But, as I have stated before, "we are living in interesting times." Yes indeed, we have finally made it there. Alaska will undoubtedly play a prominent role in whatever happens next just because we have the resources worth fighting over. Now, back to the trains . . .


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I no longer remember when I made the decision to put together a Milwaukee Road consist. Unlike my earlier commitment to build a Northern Pacific train, any commitment to the Milwaukee Road would require a lot of patience and persistence in chasing down rolling stock since almost nothing is available in that road name, particularly when it comes to passenger cars. Nevertheless, at some point . . .










*CMStP&P RR * At some point I found it irresistible NOT to push that button. In fact, I did soon find a Pacific on Ebay like the one you see in the picture. It sits in a battery shop stateside awaiting conversion. Similarly, I was able to find an Aristocraft A-B-A configuration. These are somewhat old units but also hard to find. They have been converted to remote battery control and await their premier run on my outdoor layout. That will likely be sometime in April. Then there was the matter of coaches. That turned out to be relatively expensive and it DID take considerable time and patience along with money to acquire enough of the right ones. In fact, as I write this, I am bidding on yet another Milwaukee unit. However, once that is won ( I bid high) I will have the compete set of Miwaukee units I wanted for the consists I intend to assemble for this summer season. One of them is a doodlebug with a diner. One is an A unit with a set of four custom Aristo streamliners in Milwaukee colors with logo and lettering and then there are all those heavyweights . . . THAT was one of my big collection projects for the winter.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

As I said, the decision to include an NP passenger consist preceded the Milwaukees. It was easier to pull off because USA Trains makes those coaches and matching A-B units. I got the A unit and later another A unit. 
Neither has been converted so this consist will sit yet another season unused. But eventually the NP passenger consist will also come online, along with the Canadian Pacific ones which also lack remote battery-control 
locos to date. I have the locos, but none are converted for this coming season.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be taking a closer look at that South Cle Elum depot. Before we do that, I am going to discuss the relatively modest project I have for this season. Aside from two custom structure models that will be built in April-May of this year, the big project is a previously-announced mainline track extension to a lower level where I will be laying out a railroad yard to park some of my long consists. Here is the simplified track plan. All the track is extant except the purple segment, which represents the new extension. 







A #6 or #8 Llagas rail switch will be installed into the East Loop at the end of the straight stretch segment of the loop. The new track (purple) will parallel the existing track (blue). It will begin a gradual decline until it reaches a point about 2 1/2 feet below the model town of Cicely. That is not as steep a drop as you would think because the blue line itself declines in the direction of the east loop, dropping about a foot to a foot and a half. At the Cicely model structure you see the purple loop which indicates the turn-around that will circle the yard area to be constructed immediately below the model town of Cicely.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you see a simplified version of the Phase II (1:29) part of the layout: 







The red segment represents the approach to the yard. Below is the continuation which is the actual yard configuration.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Above: The East Loop. Near the middle just to the right of the sign is the point where the track turns at the end of the straight stretch where the switch is to be placed. (click)
Below: Under the snow is the track along the straight stretch (right of sign). The location of the switch is to be the bend on the right. Both images were photographed 2/17/09. (click)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Two views of the East Loop as seen from the west: The new track extension will parallel the upper one, but will decline toward the Cicely model structure.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The track will continue to this point along the left side of the walkway. (click):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The rail will run along the line you see here, then make a turn to the left on this end . . . 
  Where it will enter the railroad storage yard area. Currently this covered but open space is used to store garden tools. The main return line will run along the wall on the left.
Two parallel lines will be run there to enable three consists to be parked in this area, which is just below the model town of Cicely.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

View showing upper and lower areas of the Cicely model structure (click): 
  I also intend to construct a steep canopy over the walkway to shield the model inside from the UV effects of the sun rays. Those windows face south.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever setting in already? 

Also...I was under the possibly wrong impression that the next phase included a substantial narrow guage section - ye olde short lieved mining line out of Dawson. Is that still a go for this year or is it being put off?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 02/19/2009 12:42 AM
Cabin Fever setting in already? 

Also...I was under the possibly wrong impression that the next phase included a substantial narrow guage section - ye olde short lieved mining line out of Dawson. Is that still a go for this year or is it being put off?

You are right. Except I have not started the next phase yet. The Phase III proposal is to be the narrow gauge Klondike Mines Railway line. That is a very involved on-the-ground project that I do not anticipate starting for at least another two seasons. I do have the locomotives on hand for the project, but all of them except one have to be converted to battery power. Phase III also involves extensive model-building (structures) and requires techniques I have not had time to develop. Additionally, it is a project that calls for relatively large operating waterways (two river segments and up to four creeks), plus considerable hill-building, all of which means lots of earth moving just for starters.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cabin fever? Possibly, but I have to begin planning for the season months in advance because the building season is so short. By now I already have the track on the way and most of the rolling stock ready to go. 

The first half of the winter kept me occupied just keeping this place alive. Between power outages, freeze-ups and near-freeze-ups of parts of the water system and one of the sewer systems plus problems with both wells freezing up, 
as well as ongoing snow-removal, I was very busy for several months running. Fortunately all the emergencies appear to be over and I can resume something that resembles a near-normal life. That means it is time to get back to model railroading.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Ahhhh. The joys of winter.Snow, ice, cold, frozen things......... That is unless you live on the frozen tundra (or danged close to it hehehe). How long exactly does it stay cold up there? Still waiting for our long over due N'oreaster here in the South East and mid-Atlantic regions of the lower 48. If I remember correctly, March 1993 is the last one that really wholloped the region. 20+ inches of snow fell in Atlanta, the area here had a good coating of ice and snow then 4 days of your kinda temps followed. Good that you're getting strated on things again too.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe,

What are you talking about!? We've had snow here for the last 4/5 weeks!! Every Wednesday!! We even had a freak snowstorm essentially at my house, where we got 12" of snow in 4 hours, when areas just 5 miles north south east and west got nothing!!! It even snowed yesterday, but didn't stick around very long... Nor'easter... ha!! 

Ron, it almost looks like if you had a battery powered loco ready to go you could run a snowplow around that outside loop, just for picture taking. 


As for building models of those little Joes, I wonder if you couldn't scratch build one using the noses and carbodys from E or F units and mechanisms from either usa or aristo. You've shown your ability to build models of buildings, why not locomotives as well?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 02/19/2009 9:18 AM



As for building models of those little Joes, I wonder if you couldn't scratch build one using the noses and carbodys from E or F units and mechanisms from either usa or aristo. You've shown your ability to build models of buildings, why not locomotives as well? 


Interesting thought--and one I have never rejected. I have examined the prototype photos and realize that it is not outside the realm of possibility. 

CLICK photo for much-larger (1680 pixel-wide) image:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 02/19/2009 9:18 AM

Ron, it almost looks like if you had a battery powered loco ready to go you could run a snowplow around that outside loop, just for picture taking. 





Another great thought! Thanks to the way the track bed is built, the possibility is certainly there. However, I will have to come up with a rather hefty rotary snow plow motor and blade design. I need a metal blade and probably and 18-volt battery system of the type used for battery powered drills. That's another project that I have considered for the future.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 02/19/2009 6:02 AM
Ahhhh. The joys of winter.Snow, ice, cold, frozen things......... That is unless you live on the frozen tundra (or danged close to it hehehe). How long exactly does it stay cold up there? Still waiting for our long over due N'oreaster here in the South East and mid-Atlantic regions of the lower 48. If I remember correctly, March 1993 is the last one that really wholloped the region. 20+ inches of snow fell in Atlanta, the area here had a good coating of ice and snow then 4 days of your kinda temps followed. Good that you're getting strated on things again too. 

I realize that even you in the southeast occasionally experience a touch of winter. But for us, winter is about Oct 15 to April 15-- more or less. Snow can fall ANYTIME, but by mid-October, it STICKS because that is when the ground is frozen. Usually by mid-March the thawing has begun, but the ground is not ice-free until the end of the first week in May. Meanwhile snow storms are not uncommon in April. Snow is typically out of sight by mid-April except in the woods and behind north-facing walls. We usually have several months running where the average daytime temperature does not exceed plus ten and is often MUCH colder than that. River breakups are typically toward the end of April. Lake ice is often not gone on the larger lakes until mid-June or even later. Those dates I gave--mid-Oct through mid-April also correspond to the times when it is impractical to operate my outdoor railway line.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

With the question about the proposed Phase III layout, it seems that it is time to reflect on how much this large scale model railroad has grown since 1998-99. My original intent was simply for an overhead large-scale model based on elements of the Copper River & Northwestern Railway. By 2000 I had a new builidng constructed to accommodate a much larger and inclusive model of the town of Kennecott than originally contemplated. This required an outdoor line to span the two buildings. Later I added elements of the town of McCarthy along part of that same outdoor line. Finally, in 2005 I began preparing for an all-new and separate 1:29 outdoor layout. It is this third push which has taken by far the greatest amount of resources to build because the very nature of a 1:29 line simply requires an enormous amount of run if it is to be credible and somewhat realistic. 







ABOVE: Original Layout: 1998-99: Indoor and ABOVE the CRD bar







ABOVE: The Phase I 2000-2003 Layout: Chitina (inside and overhead), McCarthy and Kennecott







ABOVE: The Phase II 2006-2008 Layout in 1:29: Great Northern Phase II (GN Phase II), then ALCANEX Consolidated Railways Systems (created to incorporate the added major railroad lines)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I realize many of you run mixed lines. That is, you may have Great Northern along with UP and Santa Fe cars combined in one or more consists. But I can't help wondering how many of you have ALSO gone with creating multiple consists of DIFFERENT road names as I have done. In my case, the ultimate Phase II set up will include passenger consists of GN, NP, CP, AKRR, CMSP&P, BNSF, SF, and AmTrak PLUS one or two mixed freight consists AND an old mixed passenger consist of CMSP, DRG and Jack Daniels headed by a CMSP&P Mikado or Pacific. Additionally, now that the Phase I & II lines are tied together I occasionally run the CRNW Railway line on the GN Phase II line, sometimes bringing in beer & liquor cars to the liquor distributor at Cicely. 


I imagine a number of you who operate in 1:29 have two, three or four different road name lead engines. It would be interesting to see how many of you do.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to the restoration project, I was able to obtain floor plans for the Cle Elum depot: (click): 
  Cle Elum Substation#25 and Depot   The CMSP&P Depot at Cle Elum floor plan  
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/blackburn49/CleElumDepot/depotplan-depot-1.jpg


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the context for the above showing most of the railroad yard (click):   Although I have no intention of replicating the yard or even the electric substation, the existence of these plans certainly made it much easier for me to draw up model plans for the Milwaukee Road depot.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The PROTOTYPE:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/18/2009 3:05 PM


  The book caption reads: "A deserted Burlington Northern depot maintains a vigil over the Cle Elum yard, now primarily a storage spot for empties." That was the year the Roslyn Branch line was decommissioned. 
CLICK for larger image. 





Now, I ask you, WHICH is the more interesting prototype? True, the Milwaukee Road depot is a BIT more complex in roof design, but is it NOT one attractive railroad structure? (CLICK):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Early last winter--about a year and a half ago I decided to draw up plans for a model based on this prototype. However, THIS depot has several architectural features that I will purposely leave out, such as all those eave overhand supports. They surely look great, but the amount of time, effort and extra cost involved to reproduce this depot with all its elaborate features is prohibitive. Nevertheless, I wished to create a reasonable facsimile of the Cle Elum CMSP&P depot: (CLICK):   This model now exists on paper both as a series of scale drawings and as a Google Sketch-Up model--a program I highly recommend to any railroad modeler who wishes to build his own structures.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thus, the depot model will look like this: (CLICK):
  The only details to be added will be the window and door trim, corner trim and trim that separates the two colors.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

In some ways the roof line and choice of roof material will be the most significant feature of this model. I hate to think of what may be involved for installing a roof in this case:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

FRONT (trackside) (CLICK):   REAR: (CLICK):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is scheduled for construction in May. No, it won't say "Cle Elum." Although CLOSELY patterned after an existing prototype, this will be a CMSP&P CICELY depot. 
  (click)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This one will replace the existing, ,much smaller, kit depot that now sits along the south side of the Cicely model--same relative position as the prototype depot to either Cle Elum or Roslyn.
I greatly look forward to this. Whether it can be completed anywhere close to schedule is another matter. Length of the model as per the plan: 62 inches (CLICK): 

]


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Ron, not only busy on the RR I see. HeheheDang! I thought I lost my post but then found it almost a page back already. The Depot is looking really nice though!


Mark, But you live north of that thar "Mason-Dixon" line. We 'taint known for snowy winters here like up your way.







Heck even the 40 mile trip North to Ashland, VA can mean the difference between rain and snow around here lately.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 02/19/2009 6:20 PM
Ron, not only busy on the RR I see. HeheheDang! I thought I lost my post but then found it almost a page back already. The Depot is looking really nice though!





Yes, my posts tend to move right along. Most of my busy activity is nothing more than accumulating all the various pieces I need to augment an existing line. There will be some construction on the ground, of course: The line extension, a new metal roof to replace the fiberglass one that is over the Cicely model, a new canopy to protect the south-facing side of that same structure where the sun blasts through. Then there are the two structures that will be built in Spokane by the same guy who did work for me in Fairbanks in 1997. He will be cutting and assembling my version of Maurice Minnifield's large log home and my depot model based on the Cle Elum prototype. 

Any other structures contemplated will most likely be constructed right here, but these two have features that require carpentry expertise I do not possess. Those other structures, time permitting, include several other structures that appeared in "Northern Exposure," including the 
KBHR radio station building. That is one I will build here. Others are Dr. Joel's office and perhaps the Roslyn Cafe. We will see.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is one project that is now high on my list: creating a by-pass for my western loop so that the train consists can avoid going through the Cicely model. You see the proposed bypass in yellow. Ordinarily the direction of travel is clockwise. You see the main loop in dark red. RH1 is the first right-hand switch that needs to be installed so I can bypass the upper yard area and swing over to the mainline through RH2--a second right-hand switch. The only problem will be ensuring that there is enough room in the area where this bypass must go to enable a wide curve. This is necessary because almost all the consists are large locomotives, such as SD-70 Macs, pulling streamliners (both USA and Aristocraft with some LGB AmTraks as well) and Aristo heavyweights. One way or another I will figure out a way to build in a bypass.

As you can see from the track diagram, as the trains approach the Cicely area the track becomes somewhat complex, which slows down the consists considerably. Also, I want to be able to park up to three consists inside the model town and still use the mainline. As it stands now, that is very difficult to do. The by-pass will allow a much smoother operation. This is especially important when I will be running trains for visiting tourists, as you can well imagine. 

Thus the completion of a line through points RH1 and RH2 result in a complete dog bone configuration---a very workable arrangement. 









The green line on the bottom represents the new rail I need to construct to access the proposed railroad yard which will be directly below the Cicely town model. The green line ends in this diagram at the point where it turns in because the track is then under everything else.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished the last of my planned Milwaukee Road rolling stock acquisitions with this RPO:







I hope I wasn't bidding against any fellow MLSers here, because I sure paid a high price for this one !
Milwaukee Road PROs have become one of the rarest finds and they do command a good price anymore. 
I now have a good fleet of CMSP&P passenger cars and locos. Next year I will concentrate on my CP streamliners plus a few more NP coaches.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/17/2009 10:43 PM









this is what these guys were looking at ..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

revision


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have contracted with my cousin--a local carpenter--to build the supports for the green line which is the rail lie extension to the proposed railroad yard. He will also build the support structure for the railroad yard which will be directly below the model town of Cicely. The track support is to be built as a long ladder formation one foot in width with a decline not to exceed two percent and with curves of minimum 12 foot diameter. Most likely the curves will be closer to 20 feet except near the yard where less room dictates a somewhat tighter curve. This project is set for April. The project should yield some interesting pictures.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sschaer on 02/20/2009 12:20 AM
Posted By blackburn49 on 02/17/2009 10:43 PM


this is what these guys were looking at ..











That would be a 2005 photo, if I am not mistaken. The following year is when I began constructing the Phase II line. It did not exist in 2005.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The BI-POLAR: This was the electrically-powered locomotive that ran through Cle Elum in the early years of electrification: An interesting poster (CLICK):
But it was the passenger cars in this poster that interested me. More photos of the Bi-Polar below. 

  _"An illustration from a mid-1920s promotional booklet shows a Bi-Polar leading the Olympian through the Cascades" _


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

I don't know if any of the following will be of help to you for the Northern Pacific RR station at Cle Elum, but in rummaging around on the Internet I ran across the following.
Excerpt From a letter dated 20-JUL-1983:
From: William G. Collins
Renton, Washington

To: Kjris Lund
King County Historic Preservation Officer
Seattle, Washington

Dear Kjris,

I have, at the request of your office, prepared the following report regarding the history, structural integrity, preservation/restoration, and moving of the Burlington Northern (nee-Northern Pacific) railway depot located at Lester, Washington. {snip...}[/i]

The Lester depot, built in 1886, is known as a combination depot (passenger and freight) and is the only remaining two story wood frame depot on the old Northern Pacific Route west of Cle-Elum. Cle-Elum and Lester are the only wood frame, two story depots remaining in the State of Washington on the old NP main line. It was built of materials shipped from Minnesota and carried to the town site by rail and a-wagon. It was built per the set of standard plans of that particular decade. By 1900, those plans were no longer used but are similar to plans S-26-28 (1890). {snip...}[/i]


Which can be found in total at the following link

*http://pw2.netcom.com/~whstlpnk/ttedepot.html* 

Anyway, take a look at the following Northern Pacific standard plans and see if they will fit in with the era that you modeling. Hope they're found to be of use to you (Left-click to open / Right-click to download). 

*NorthernPacific_S-26-14.pdf* 

*NorthernPacific_S-26-15.pdf* 

*NorthernPacific_S-26-16.pdf*

*NorthernPacific_S-26-17.pdf*

*NorthernPacific_S-26-18.pdf*

*NorthernPacific_S-26-28.pdf*

*NorthernPacific_S-26-29.pdf*

*NorthernPacific_S-26-30.pdf*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/20/2009 7:07 PM
Ron

The Lester depot, built in 1886, is known as a combination depot (passenger and freight) and is the only remaining two story wood frame depot on the old Northern Pacific Route west of Cle-Elum. Cle-Elum and Lester are the only wood frame, two story depots remaining in the State of Washington on the old NP main line. 

http://pw2.netcom.com/~whstlpnk/ttedepot.html


Great diagrams. Good reference details. Unfortunately, the NP depot at Cle Elum was NOT a two-story depot like the one at Lester.







ABOVE: NP Cle Elum depot BELOW: NP Lester depot


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/21/2009 3:45 PM
NP Lester depot










On the other hand, this picture of the Dryad, WA depot is proof that the NP really did use duplicate floor plans:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/21/2009 3:55 PM
Posted By blackburn49 on 02/21/2009 3:45 PM
NP Lester depot










On the other hand, this picture of the Dryad, WA depot is proof that the NP really did use duplicate floor plans: 










OR THIS ONE: Pe Ell Depot, Washington:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I raised the flags (Old Glory and Alaska State flag) for the first time since late last fall. The flags always come down for the winter. The raising of the flag is just another sign that spring is just around the corner. Well, we up here in AK certainly hope so, anyway. 
(CLICK)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a spectacular day today. It occurred to me that we are now exactly two months past the shortest day of the year. Yet we still have a good month of winter ahead of us here before going into what is usually a cold spring. We will see. In any case, here is a shot I took looking east toward Mt Drum. To the left is the CRNW track workers' line shack, built in 1914. (CLICK)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

From the deck on the east end, second level of the building which houses the Kennecott model, looking east, one gets this clear view of Mt. Wrangell: 
(CLICK) 

   http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/blackburn49/CRD-2009/Wrangell-022109-1680-a.jpg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, well that wasn't much help then was it, however, the images reference the Minnesota Historical Society as the source. Since I believe that Minneapolis St. Paul was where the Northern Pacific Railroad was headquartered, time to go poke around there and see what can be found.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/22/2009 7:00 AM
OK, well that wasn't much help then was it, however, the images reference the Minnesota Historical Society as the source. Since I believe that Minneapolis St. Paul was where the Northern Pacific Railroad was headquartered, time to go poke around there and see what can be found. 
I look forward to seeing what you find.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

OK, here's what I've come up with, in the case of the Minnesota Historical Society. They do not have any of the Northern Pacific Railroad records available in digital format. This will require either a physical trip to their location or long distance communication via phone or eMail to determine exactly what is available and acquire the copies of the desired documents. The following link is to a PDF document that provides the information that I gathered on their site which narrows down the location within the Northern Pacific Railroad record collection.

Look to the following pages for what I believe are the records most likely to contain the information desired.
[*] Page 7
Engineering Dept. Records 1867-1970
(1879-1921) Standard Plans for buildings.
[*] Page 15
Valuation Engineer Records 1882-{198-}
[/list] 
*Minnesota Historical Society - Northern Pacific Railroad Records Collection*


However, I didn't come up totally empty handed, on Google/Books I ran across an PDF version of a book that covers various railroad structures, depots being one type listed. The book is a compilation of records submitted by various railroads, the Northern Pacific Railroad being one. They had four single story depot/station types listed.
[*] Combination Depot with Dwelling-rooms, Northern Pacific Railroad
[*] Combination Depot Class No. 1, Northern Pacific Railroad
[*] Combination Depot Class No. 2, Northern Pacific Railroad
[*] Passenger Depot, Northern Pacific Railroad
[/list] The entries don't contain all the detailed information that the standard plan sheets did, but the basic dimensions are provided. If interested you can use the Google/Books option accessed via the "More" menu on the Google home page, then search for _"Buildings and Structures of American Railroads"_ the file size 26.5MB.

*Northern Pacific Railroad - Single Story Depot Types*

Hopefully the above will be found of use.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/23/2009 12:20 AM
Ron

OK, here's what I've come up with, in the case of the Minnesota Historical Society. They do not have any of the Northern Pacific Railroad records available in digital format. This will require either a physical trip to their location or long distance communication via phone or eMail to determine exactly what is available and acquire the copies of the desired documents. The following link is to a PDF document that provides the information that I gathered on their site which narrows down the location within the Northern Pacific Railroad record collection. . .
Hopefully the above will be found of use.


Good information there. It appears that a serious historic study can only be conducted by making a trip to the museum where they appear to have more or less complete information of the depot structures by location. I will keep the info you provided on hand in case I decide to pursue any of this in depth.THank you for taking the time to find this material.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Winter continues to hang on here. Beautiful weather, no doubt about it: Sunny and clear. But this early-morning MINUS 20 stuff is not exactly conducive to outside work on the rails.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 
Email me if you want some of the info from the Minnesota library. I just MIGHT make a trip up there to get some of those images for myself. Seeing how I am only about 65 miles from the library it will be a easy trip. Just let me know what exactly you are looking for and I'll see what I can find. 

Thanks for posting the links for all this Steve. Good info...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sbaxters4 on 02/24/2009 11:54 AM
Ron, 
Email me if you want some of the info from the Minnesota library. I just MIGHT make a trip up there to get some of those images for myself. Seeing how I am only about 65 miles from the library it will be a easy trip. Just let me know what exactly you are looking for and I'll see what I can find. 



Thank you for the kind offer. There are few things more satisfying for me than finding something specific that I am seeking in a historic archives. I have emailed you. My regards.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile I have contacted my shop in Spokane, WA to confirm some details on the two structure projects I have presented here. Because of the size of these, we have had to find some economic shipping to Alaska. He already has a good plan mapped out that makes it unnecessary to break the buildings down into smaller pieces. The Cle Elum depot model and Maurice's extensive Cicely log mansion when completed will come up on one of the ships that transports liquor to Alaska. That definitely keeps the cost down. Makes sense to me anyway.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

Here are some more places to look for information in the Northern Pacific records at the Minnesota Historical Society. From the mandatory ICC valuation in 1920, it seems that the Northern Pacific standard station for the Cle Elum (Clealum) depot is a S-26-1 plan and S-26-4, Bill of Materials.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/RailroadResearchSubjects/NorthernPacificRR/NorthenPacificDepots-03.pdf


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/24/2009 4:10 PM
Ron

Here are some more places to look for information in the Northern Pacific records at the Minnesota Historical Society. From the mandatory ICC valuation in 1920, it seems that the Northern Pacific standard station for the Cle Elum (Clealum) depot is a S-26-1 plan and S-26-4, Bill of Materials.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/RailroadResearchSubjects/NorthernPacificRR/NorthenPacificDepots-03.pdf 


Looks like you hit on the ultimate repository for the Northwestern Improvement Company operations, including stores, mines, and railroads. I may have to find a way to make a trip over that direction in the next year or two to do some really DEEP digging. Thanks for your research. My regards,


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Genesis IV just arrived from Dave Goodson's NWRCS shop. Shown here are some of the other diesels which will be in service early this year at the CRD:
(CLICK) 

  There is a Dash-9 Santa Fe, two SD-Mac70 AKRRs, an A-B-A Milwaukee (may be run as an "A" and an "A-B", a Great Northern A-B unit and the Genesis. 
There are others, including a Burlington E-8 that will also be in service early this season on the line. All of the above will be heading passenger consists, except that the AKRR and GN may be heading mixed freight and passenger consists.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

I don't know if you've ever run across the map referenced by the following link. It is a geological map covering the Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field, covering an area ranging from the end-of-the-line at Lakedale, thru Ronald, Roslyn, and to the East of the Cle-Elum (Clealum) wye where it connects to the Northern Pacific mainline. You'll likely get more from the map than I because it depicts all the mines at work (i.e. the various levels etc.). In addition it shows all of the Roslyn-Clealum branch of the Northern Pacific Railroad including all the spurs leading off to the various mine heads and such.

When you get to the page where the map is listed, you can either just scroll down until you locate it, or use the browser's _"Find"_ feature (i.e. {Ctrl+F}) and use _'Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field'_ as the search value, to jump directly to it.

When you're ready to open the map, I would suggest that you use the _"Plugin"_ option to access the MrSID version, instead of the JPEG version. You'll get a lot better image and be able to examine the map in minute detail. Note; when you choose the Plugin option you'll be prompted about installing LizardTechÔ's the ExpressView ActiveX object. I've had this browser plugin installed on MS/win2000, MS/XP, and MS/Vista using the respective versions of MS/Internet Explorer without encountering any problems. So I have no problem in recommending allowing its installation on your system.

*Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field*
*Olympia: Washington Geological Survey, 1914; Plate 2, Bulletin 9*


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By R.W. Marty on 02/17/2009 8:18 PM
I don't know,
Wife and I booked an Alaskan Cruise for late May back near the first of the year and they were already almost sold out for the weeks we were looking at.
The Travel Agent said there has hardly been any slow down in the cruise business. But like you said, the low prices being offered are very attractive.
Later
Rick Marty









R.W.

About a month ago I took my 2000 Pontiac Montana to the dealer for some hairy troubleshooting. Grinning to myself, I wandered into the showroom, passively-objecting wife in tow. I pretended to get serious about buying a new GM, only to discover they no longer make sliding door vans! The salesman intimated that I was very behind the times, and sorta 'not with it'. So we went into the Inner Sanctum where he proceeded to tell me that GM was selling really well, and not to listen to the news. "We sold X # of vehicles just last month!"

I nodded. At age 65, I'd been in dogfights like this a few times. What works for me is to keep repeating, "What's my van worth on a trade on your ritzy crossover?" (Also known as a 'station wagon' a generation ago.) "Give me a number." Finally he said, "I can go $3500, best. But I'll have to talk to the manager to see if I can do that well." I nodded, rose and said, "Didn't think I could afford a new one," and walked out the door. The floor manager stopped me. "Did you trade?" I said, "Nope, can't afford it. My van's only worth $3500." To cut to the end, he offered me $6K as we left. I said, "Can't afford it."

Moral: 'If you don't want to pay the asking price, do without.' If others will, fine. Wave gaily. Someone's happy. Like me, with no car payments.

I'd love to see Alaska. But I can't afford it. Just think how much better it'll be for those who can--less dense crowds.


Les


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 02/24/2009 9:55 PM


'If you don't want to pay the asking price, do without.' If others will, fine. Wave gaily. Someone's happy. Like me, with no car payments.

I'd love to see Alaska. But I can't afford it. Just think how much better it'll be for those who can--less dense crowds.
Les




No doubt about it, IF you plan on seeing Alaska by means of a cruise, such as via Princess, Holland-America or any of the big names as well as most of the smaller ones, you will pay a hefty price. For those who ARE seeking to visit this state, I mean REALLY see the state, I recommend bypassing the ship cruises through southeast and flying directly to Anchorage. Then rent a car or a motor home and go for it. If you still want to see part of SE Alaska, drive to Haines or Skagway. Save a bundle.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/24/2009 9:08 PM
Ron

I don't know if you've ever run across the map referenced by the following link. It is a geological map covering the Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field, covering an area ranging from the end-of-the-line at Lakedale, thru Ronald, Roslyn, and to the East of the Cle-Elum (Clealum) wye where it connects to the Northern Pacific mainline. You'll likely get more from the map than I because it depicts all the mines at work (i.e. the various levels etc.). In addition it shows all of the Roslyn-Clealum branch of the Northern Pacific Railroad including all the spurs leading off to the various mine heads and such.


Great map. It would sure be nice to see the whole thing at once in large size. Can you send me a copy of the original? No? It didn't hurt to ask. THAT is a map I have been looking for. 

My regards,
-Ron


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/25/2009 1:18 AM
Great map. It would sure be nice to see the whole thing at once in large size. Can you send me a copy of the original? No? It didn't hurt to ask. THAT is a map I have been looking for. 

My regards,
-Ron

Ron

While you're correct that I can't provide a full size copy.







If you scroll all the way to the bottom of the web page you'll find a _"Request for Quote"_ link. although I couldn't find reference as to what the physical dimensions of a hard copy would be or if there choices.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

Here's another resource from Washington State that I've located, that you may find of use. The document lists all the mines (i.e. Mine name, & Operator) and maps of same that were in Kittitas county, Washington. Although I believe the actual maps would be much too large in scale for what you want (e.g. many are 1"=100' a scale ratio of 1:1200) the listing of all the mines may be useful. The listing for Kittitas county starts on document page 54 (Adobe page 58) and runs through document page 61 (Adobe page 65). The link below is direct to the PDF file, so if you left-click the link you'll be opening the file (file size; 11+MB), if you right-click instead then use the _"Save Target As..."_ option to download a copy to your local system.

*The Washington State Coal Mine Map Collection:
A Catalog, Index, and Users Guide
Washington Division of
Geology and Earth Resources*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/25/2009 6:56 AM
Posted By blackburn49 on 02/25/2009 1:18 AM
Great map. It would sure be nice to see the whole thing at once in large size. Can you send me a copy of the original? No? It didn't hurt to ask. THAT is a map I have been looking for. 

My regards,
-Ron

Ron

While you're correct that I can't provide a full size copy.







If you scroll all the way to the bottom of the web page you'll find a _"Request for Quote"_ link. although I couldn't find reference as to what the physical dimensions of a hard copy would be or if there choices. 



Great. I just submitted a request for a quote for one laminated copy. 

My regards,

--Ron


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/25/2009 9:23 AM
Ron

Here's another resource from Washington State that I've located, that you may find of use. The document lists all the mines (i.e. Mine name, & Operator) and maps of same that were in Kittitas county, Washington. Although I believe the actual maps would be much too large in scale for what you want (e.g. many are 1"=100' a scale ratio of 1:1200) the listing of all the mines may be useful. The listing for Kittitas county starts on document page 54 (Adobe page 58) and runs through document page 61 (Adobe page 65). The link below is direct to the PDF file, so if you left-click the link you'll be opening the file (file size; 11+MB), if you right-click instead then use the _"Save Target As..."_ option to download a copy to your local system.

*The Washington State Coal Mine Map Collection:
A Catalog, Index, and Users Guide
Washington Division of
Geology and Earth Resources*


I just spent considerable time pouring over this data and coping pages for notes so I could make the proper requests. Thanks. 


--Ron


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile INSIDE the CRD I have been putting together a consist of "short" cars (as opposed to the 1:29 coaches and ~53 scale foot freight cars I use outdoors) for display that will also operate on the Phase II mainline.
In the rear are a set of REA cars. I don't believe these have been in production for some time, but they certainly are interesting. 

  There were several freight car types available. I chose two: Two piggybacks and two outside-braced box cars. 
  Although I doubt there are any prototypes for these, they are very attractive cars. 
  There was a discussion recently of THESE outside-braced REA cars. I believe that is the discussion that brought these pieces to my attention. 
  The final photo in this series shows the set of five, which in turn is attached to the rear of another consist that I intend to run together. 
  NOTE: All of these photos are clickable to a larger (1680 pixels wide) size.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The next part of th consist includes four D&RGW cars that are flanked by an LGB drover's caboose and an LBG closed-end combine. In between are two Aristocraft D&RGW coaches, one being an observation coach.
 Just ahead of the relatively-rare closed-end LGB combine are two even more rare Bachmann Milwaukee Road coaches.
 These CM&SP units are an observation and a day coach 
 Here you can see most of this part of the consist:
 In front of the CM&SP coaches are three more Aristocraft coaches--two red Jack Daniels and one somewhat more-rare black JD combine coach, which will be at the head of the train. 
 The Jack Daniels coaches were made for distribution within the liquor industry. I obtained the red ones from one such liquor distributor. The black one I won on bid on Ebay. 
 All of these images can be clicked to a larger size.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Some very nice pictures there Ron, I remember when you got that black combine.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The JD coaches are also used to head the beer & liquor consist which runs between Kennecott and the Cicely brewery. This includes two LGB JD boxcars and a number of beer cars that mostly represent beers currently available at the CRD. 
I waited over a year to find the black JD combine on Ebay (and certainly paid the price for that one). The black version is far more recognizable as "JD" than the two red cars which will now follow it. The beer train will no doubt be very busy this tourist season.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

After I finished taking those pictures in the bar today, I headed outside via the backdoor which leads to the outdoor model railroad layout.
Although the snow has come and gone, it was back again enough to almost bury this small depot on the wye just outside the bar. 

    View looking west from the platform on the west side of the Kennecott model structure: Earlier the wye was completely buried in snow. Now there are only a few inches, but that snow could very well hang in there until well into April (we hope not!).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking down the walkway toward the west: I had this installed early last summer as a means of connecting the two model towns (Kennecott and Cicely).
On the right you can see part of the 96-foot long north rail approach still buried in snow. But, after all, this IS the north side! 

  On the east end of the walkway is this stairwell adjacent my 35-foot flag pole. It leads down to the Cicely model structure. 
The temperature out here was about 20 above on this day. It had been minus 10 that morning and minus 20 the morning before that. 
Does this mean summer is just around the corner here?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes from the deck looking east one can see Mt Wrangell (~14,000 ft) in the distance. Here you see it directly above the roof of the Cicely model structure.
As with most of my pictures, click this one for a much larger image.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here I have the lens focused in on Mt Drum, still looking over the roof of the Cicely model structure. 
  click for larger image


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

After looking at the photo in the previous post, I dug up this one taken a few moments later, which gives a clearer view of Mt Wrangell. Both photos show what appears to be a steam plume over the top of the volcano.
However, on the closer view (click) I don't believe what I am seeing is steam. Quite the view, is it not ? 

  Mt Wrangell above the Cicely model structure, Copper Rail Depot, Copper Center, Alaska on 25 Feb 2009.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Mt. Wrangell is just as pretty as I remember it the last time we were there!!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

In the last few years I have not run the overhead rail in the CRD. In the last few days I cleared the tracks and checked all the remote switches to make sure I had them properly labeled and operational so that the indoor part of the layout could once again run.
It sure was dusty up there! It hasn't been cleaned since last spring. But the spring-cleaning could wait. After all, from below the viewers don't see the dust. They are looking UP to see the structures and the trains. 

In this first view you are seeing a new Genesis I just placed on the tracks. 

  The Genesis just came out of Dave's NWRCS shop where remote battery operation and sound was installed. It is shown here with one of several coaches that I obtained for a much-larger outdoor consist. 
  Inside and overhead I decided it would be enough to run this train with ONE coach AND a caboose. 
  The LGB Genesis and its coach together with the USA Trains Amtrak caboose worked very well on this old setup with its 8-foot curves and switches. 
However, I ran it very slowly. Nevertheless, I was impressed. 

  In the background below you see a doodlebug that Dave set up for me with remote battery control. That will be the first piece of motive power to leave the building when it is time to check the outdoor tracks. 
For now it remains parked on a siding. It also works quite well on these old tracks (installed in 1999 with additions and deletions in 2001 and 2003). All the switches are remotely controlled except for one. And only one required adjusting after several years of relative inactivity. 

  Although I have no pictures of this engine running with its lights, it IS quite impressive. 
  Parked on the same siding with the doodlebug are these two LGB moguls from the original CRNW train days. These are operational, but I will not be running them until the snow melts. These are the locomotives which will run to the Kennecott model and return on what I now call the Phase I line. 
  Here you see a view of the two-bay engine house based on one that once existed at Chitina, Alaska along the old CRNW Railway (mile 131). 
You can also see a part of the USA caboose. 

  Overall my first run was a success. Last night I ran the short consist for the bar. The customers WERE impressed. Many have been coming here for years and have never seen the inside overhead train run. This year will be different. This is largely due to the improved locomotive equipment I have which is far more suitable for smooth running than ever before.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The short AmTrack consist returns--this is the view from the floor:
I must say that I am VERY favorably impressed with this LGB engine. It works very well on old track that was not designed with larger engines in mind. 
It is a REAL pleasure to operate THIS one! AND it's impressive too! 

  Two views from the ladder: The track bed is at the seven foot level. 
  The Chitina depot model was built in 1995. The original came into being in 1911 and was torn down about 1943. 
  As with most ALL my pictures, you can click onto the image to view a much-larger one, usually 1680 pixels--the new standard in person computer screens (?). My pictures, including the larger ones, are set to a relatively low resolution for quick viewing.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

nice shots ! hope to see your trains again while having a beer.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sschaer on 03/02/2009 11:33 PM
nice shots ! hope to see your trains again while having a beer. 

Thank you. It will be very interesting to see how the season goes considering the state of the economy. Tourism is down significantly everywhere and room reservations for the upcoming season here in Alaska are said to be down at least 30 per cent over all.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

i first have to completely recover from my burnout/panic attacks before i even consider flying.

btw, did you see my cp rail unit 9510 in the model making section ?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody had one of those Genesis locos and amtrack cars at last weekend's "highwheeler" show. Very nice. Where are the rods?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you make all the buildings on your layout? From scratch?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 03/04/2009 4:27 AM
Did you make all the buildings on your layout? From scratch? 

All of the buildings on the original CRNW-Chitina-Kennecott layout are scatch-built. I designed them all and completed the detail work, but the cutting was done by someone else. Every structure had an original historic prototype specific to the area depicted. In the case of the buildings you see here, those are all Chitina structures dated 1917. Chitina was once a railroad hub for the CRNW Railway.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sschaer on 03/03/2009 11:06 AM
i first have to completely recover from my burnout/panic attacks before i even consider flying.

btw, did you see my cp rail unit 9510 in the model making section ?


As a matter of fact, I DID catch that. Nice paint job--very impressive.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The 300 feet of Llagas rails, with connectors, for this year's construction arrived today. The switches preceded them. Too bad I can't do anything with them for probably another month and a half or more. It was so cold at midday I could barely get my truck started to go to the post office. I took all those boxes of track and set them in the cold storage room where much of the excess railroad-related items are kept over the winter--the old Uncle Nicolai's shop. There it will all sit until after spring breakup. Then construction activity should get underway with a vengeance. 


In addition to the 300 feet of aluminum Llagas track I have a commitment to pick up another 140 feet in straight brass track from a local GRer who no longer can use that much track. Those sections will probably be used in the proposed rail yard. With curves I already possess the entire new trackage

for this season will be about 500 feet. All of that is for either the rail yard and its extension OR to make a connection I had previously described that completes a dog bone configuration for the new mainline.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/04/2009 4:47 PM
The 300 feet of Llagas rails, with connectors, for this year's construction arrived today. The switches preceded them. Too bad I can't do anything with them for probably another month and a half or more. It was so cold at midday I could barely get my truck started to go to the post office. I took all those boxes of track and set them in the cold storage room where much of the excess railroad-related items are kept over the winter--the old Uncle Nicolai's shop. There it will all sit until after spring breakup. Then construction activity should get underway with a vengeance. 



The Proposed Dog Bone Configuration (RECAP):







I had thought when I built that NP-CP extension that this would be sufficient for smooth operation of this 1:29 mainline railroad. However, what happens is that this line enters a bottleneck town ! 
For purposes of creating new train parking areas this is fine, but to simply run one of my long passenger consists, it turns out I need a complete dog bone configuration that bypasses the towns. 
I will complete whatever alterations are necessary to make this happen. This is aside from the other larger project to add a new line for access to a rail yard directly underneath the Cicely model.

Of course that also means I have to CREATE a new railroad yard. I now have all the pieces on hand to accomplish this except for the 140 feet of additional brass track that I have committed to 

purchase locally.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/24/2009 9:08 PM
Ron

I don't know if you've ever run across the map referenced by the following link. It is a geological map covering the Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field, covering an area ranging from the end-of-the-line at Lakedale, thru Ronald, Roslyn, and to the East of the Cle-Elum (Clealum) wye where it connects to the Northern Pacific mainline. You'll likely get more from the map than I because it depicts all the mines at work (i.e. the various levels etc.). In addition it shows all of the Roslyn-Clealum branch of the Northern Pacific Railroad including all the spurs leading off to the various mine heads and such.

When you get to the page where the map is listed, you can either just scroll down until you locate it, or use the browser's _"Find"_ feature (i.e. {Ctrl+F}) and use _'Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field'_ as the search value, to jump directly to it.

When you're ready to open the map, I would suggest that you use the _"Plugin"_ option to access the MrSID version, instead of the JPEG version. You'll get a lot better image and be able to examine the map in minute detail. Note; when you choose the Plugin option you'll be prompted about installing LizardTechÔ's the ExpressView ActiveX object. I've had this browser plugin installed on MS/win2000, MS/XP, and MS/Vista using the respective versions of MS/Internet Explorer without encountering any problems. So I have no problem in recommending allowing its installation on your system.

*Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field*
*Olympia: Washington Geological Survey, 1914; Plate 2, Bulletin 9*




My copy of the map YOU recommended (above) has arrived!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

Well that didn't take very long, did it? Funny, I would have thought that it would have been larger, or was there a choice on size? Hopefully though it does provide useful information to you, and that it didn't cost an arm and leg.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I may be visiting the Museum of Transport here(home of the previously mentioned bipolar) soon...Want some pics of it?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robbie Hanson on 03/06/2009 5:40 PM
I may be visiting the Museum of Transport here(home of the previously mentioned bipolar) soon...Want some pics of it?

Definitely--preferably in large format. The bi-polar was the principal motivating power during a large part of the existence of the CMSP&P at Cle Elum:   The Bi-Polar (CLICK)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 03/06/2009 4:42 PM
Ron

Well that didn't take very long, did it? Funny, I would have thought that it would have been larger, or was there a choice on size? Hopefully though it does provide useful information to you, and that it didn't cost an arm and leg.










It did not take long at all. The product is good (and I chose the mylar-covered option). It is one I can take with me on any future trip into the area (like maybe this coming May).The size is plenty large for my purposes.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The beauty of this map is how it superimposes the main underground workings upon the railroad track and town locations, with the location of each mine labeled.
Here you see two views of the Cle Elum area with its well-known wye. Click for larger image--DEFINITELY !


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

When I first came across the map, I sort of thought that it would be of some help. Mainly because it was labeled with where the various numbered mine adits were located, which in many of the photographs one mine number or another is mentioned, which in turn with the additional geographical information from the map. It would help in locating specific structures. Then it also covered the rail line and its spurs leading off to the mines all the way to its end at Lakedale. Getting a laminated version was a smart move too.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 03/06/2009 11:17 PM


When I first came across the map, I sort of thought that it would be of some help. Mainly because it was labeled with where the various numbered mine adits were located, which in many of the photographs one mine number or another is mentioned, which in turn with the additional geographical information from the map. It would help in locating specific structures. Then it also covered the rail line and its spurs leading off to the mines all the way to its end at Lakedale. Getting a laminated version was a smart move too.


It is a wonderful historic resource and, as I already stated, one I will take with me the next time I head to Rosyln. 
  Speaking of Roslyn, here is THAT section of the map. You can see where the big bend in the rails makes the center of the small town and you can also see how the mine workings underlie everything there. Fascinating. Click for a larger image. 
Lots of detail in this map.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/06/2009 4:20 PM
Posted By SteveC on 02/24/2009 9:08 PM
Ron

I don't know if you've ever run across the map referenced by the following link. It is a geological map covering the Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field, covering an area ranging from the end-of-the-line at Lakedale, thru Ronald, Roslyn, and to the East of the Cle-Elum (Clealum) wye where it connects to the Northern Pacific mainline. You'll likely get more from the map than I because it depicts all the mines at work (i.e. the various levels etc.). In addition it shows all of the Roslyn-Clealum branch of the Northern Pacific Railroad including all the spurs leading off to the various mine heads and such.

When you get to the page where the map is listed, you can either just scroll down until you locate it, or use the browser's _"Find"_ feature (i.e. {Ctrl+F}) and use _'Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field'_ as the search value, to jump directly to it.

When you're ready to open the map, I would suggest that you use the _"Plugin"_ option to access the MrSID version, instead of the JPEG version. You'll get a lot better image and be able to examine the map in minute detail. Note; when you choose the Plugin option you'll be prompted about installing LizardTechÔ's the ExpressView ActiveX object. I've had this browser plugin installed on MS/win2000, MS/XP, and MS/Vista using the respective versions of MS/Internet Explorer without encountering any problems. So I have no problem in recommending allowing its installation on your system.

*Roslyn-Clealum Coal Field*
*Olympia: Washington Geological Survey, 1914; Plate 2, Bulletin 9*







*My copy of the map YOU recommended (above) has arrived! *   


I am returning to Roslyn, Washington the third week of May--two years after my initial trip--to take a closer look at two of the structures that are about to be built in the Spokane, WA shop. I will also spend a couple of days at that shop and will probably be returning home with one of the models. 


Also, I will be taking _this_ map with me for reference. That's why I ordered a laminated copy. I could have used it on the first trip. But I always figured I would be doing a follow-up trip. I have my airline tickets for that trip already.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04/10/2009 3:52 PM



*
*   


I am returning to Roslyn, Washington the third week of May--two years after my initial trip--to take a closer look at two of the structures that are about to be built in the Spokane, WA shop. I will also spend a couple of days at that shop and will probably be returning home with one of the models. 


Also, I will be taking _this_ map with me for reference. That's why I ordered a laminated copy. I could have used it on the first trip. But I always figured I would be doing a follow-up trip. I have my airline tickets for that trip already. 





I would think it would be a whole lot easier to build and maintain a garden railroad in Spokane, WA than where I built mine here in the middle of Alaska. So the question is: Are any of you based there or know of any interesting garden railroads in the Spokane area where it appears I will be for a couple of days?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, uh CRD . . . 
Today the was the first day that the ice appeared to be totally melted off of all the mainline. I opened up the tunnel door, removed the insulation and put back in place the two switches that belong at that point.

One of those switches separates the two parking lines inside the bar while the other is for the southwest end of the large wye. I see there is a bend out there that needs to be straightened. I'll deal with that one later. Right now the important matter at hand was to complete an initial track run using my Milwaukee Road doodlebug as powered by Mr. D. Goodson. In the first image you can see where I have already run it just beyond the tunnel into the outside. This is the first run of anything on those outside tracks since some time in September. 



  Yesterday there was still ice on this end. I have been knocking it back with a hoe and also pulling the snow off the roof above this area so it doesn't continue to melt right over the tracks here and then turn into yet another icy mess. By early this afternoon, all was ready. As you can see, only a small amount of ice chunks remained to one side of the tracks. I was ready to roll !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug has made it through the southern part of the west wye and is now proceeding past a water collection point for the upper and lower fountains of the Kennecott model (Point 2). This is currently encased in ice as is the rest of the water way. NOTE: Most of these images can be seen in a much-larger size by clicking onto them. 
  Then it approaches a series of track switches (Point 3). Some of these lead into the Cicely town model. The one to the far right is the mainline track--the direction this doodlebug is going. 
  
Progress along the mainline:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04/10/2009 9:54 PM





I would think it would be a whole lot easier to build and maintain a garden railroad in Spokane, WA than where I built mine here in the middle of Alaska. So the question is: Are any of you based there or know of any interesting garden railroads in the Spokane area where it appears I will be for a couple of days? 


Nothing in the Spokane area?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Continuing along the mainline . . . 
  Approaching the long siding in front of Cicely . . .
  
(click any image for larger view) 
Above the doodlebug (about three feet) is the upper line: The CRNW Railway to Kennecott. A Kennecott barrack is visible through the window.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Passing the model town of Cicely . . . 
  and heading downhill toward the East Loop.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Then the Milwaukee Road doodlebug enters the East Loop: 
  So far so good: No ice, snow or other obstructions.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug makes the curve . . .
  As you can see, there is plenty of snow and ice remaining here, but the tracks themselves because they are elevated, are free of snow and ice. Click either image for a much larger (1680 px wide) picture.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This was the point where the doodlebug finally encountered an obstacle--not unexpected. The East Loop encircles a cottonwood tree. 
The doodlebug hit two twigs here. That was the extent of the obstacles to be encountered on this line. 


  Now the doodlebug now has completed the loop and begins the return trip to Cicely. At that point it will leave the mainline to proceed through the model town. Then it will enter the north line which I am ab out to rename "Cold Pass" since this is the last point to melt. Most of this 96-foot section of straight track is in the shadow of the Kennecott model structure and thus in the shadows on the north side where sun only hits briefly in the late afternoon.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen that doodlebug run on a friends pike. Nice railcar. Your layout makes for a nice place to show it off.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug enters Cicely on the north track:
  The middle and south rail lines have been occupied all winter by two passenger consists, minus their locomotives. The one you see here is part of the ATSF passenger train. 
  Above: you can also see the end of a line of GN coal cars which sit on a line that intersects the middle rail (town) line. You can see the continuation of that track on the other side of the ATSF coaches.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/12/2009 2:32 PM
I have seen that doodlebug run on a friends pike. Nice railcar. Your layout makes for a nice place to show it off.

I acquired this Milwaukee Road doodlebug through Ebay and had it shipped to Northwestern Remote Control Systems to have a remote battery installed. I wanted this one for the purposes you see here--an advance test car. I had a second one of these but converted it back to a Milwaukee combine. The doodlebug IS a fine railroad car.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug stops on the north side of Cicely:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug leaves Cicely . . . 
  Where it encounters two large waiting cats. Something about these trains seems to attract them. 
  It crosses the turntable pit on the way to Cold Pass[/i]. 
  _click any image for a larger one_


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug enters the *Cold Pass[/i]* mainline. . . 
  The line on the right, including that crooked section, is to be removed. A new route will be run over to the GN mainline to connect these two lines and thus bypass Cicely. 
The railing on the left is necessary for the safety of the train operator (me).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_Cold Pass: _
  The segment of rail line is subject to avalanche activity due to heavy snow loads sliding off the steep roof of the building that creates the shadow over this line.
With the sun shining on the south side it almost feels like summer, but NOT on THIS side ! (click).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04/12/2009 4:12 PM
_Cold Pass: _
  On the bottom left you can see part of the heavy snow which slid off the steep roof which is above this line and to the left. However, the rail line is so high it would never be buried. And since it is relatively narrow, there is not much snow that would ever build up on the rail bed itself. The "avalanches" do not damage the track, but they sure hit it hard ! That's a lot of snow up there.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm. Very interesting. Just as I finished this post on avalanches, THIS came up:



 Rock slide closes Whittier road
April 12th, 2009 01:37 PM

_ The Whittier tunnel will be closed until Wednesday after a massive rock slide with some boulders the size of trucks blocked the access road, state officials said Sunday.

The "very significant" slide happened about 9 p.m. Saturday, said Rick Feller, a spokesman for the state Department of Transportation. "It came down between the Whittier tunnel and the visitor center."
No one was injured.
"This was probably prompted by the thawing cycle we're in right now," Feller said. It was not triggered by anyone's actions.
Feller said DOT crews on site told him some of the rocks that came down on the road "are as large as trucks."
"Some of them are too large for our equipment to handle, so we're going to be soliciting for contractor assistance on this," Feller said. 
Feller said the state expects to have a contractor at work Monday, but that the slide is so large it probably will take at least three days to clear the roadway. 
_ _ Feller said no one was injured and no one is stranded. --adn.com/

_







Whittier Tunnel, Portage (north) entrance 
Whittier Tunnel runs through a narrow segment of the Chugach Range. It was originally built as a means to connect the AKRR between Portage and Whittier during WWII. It was since widened to allow vehicular traffic. Rockfalls are common as spring progresses. The ground thaws and the ice lets go of rocks along the steep mountainsides. It was always a hazard for the AKRR and for the old CRNW along Woods Canyon (Copper River south of Chitina). --Ron


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug approaches the turn on the NW end of the 96-foot-long *Cold Pass[/i]* line . . . 
  And makes the turn to the south.
  click either image for larger one


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug crosses into the west end of the wye . . .
  At the SW corner of the wye the doodlebug backs up into the wye so it can turn around. 
It then passes a small station building set on the wye.
  And goes through two more wye switches as it backs into the CRD--the beginning of its successful journey.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road doodlebug comes to a stop just inside the tunnel and within the CRD . . . 
  Behind it is a Great Northern mallet awaiting its turn to enter the outside line. Meanwhile the doodlebug is hooked up to the battery charger, its mission having been successfully accomplished.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice run and narrative, looks like the line weathered the winter well, thanks Ron.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04/12/2009 4:33 PM

Hmmm. Very interesting. Just as I finished this post on avalanches, THIS came up:



 Rock slide closes Whittier road
April 12th, 2009 01:37 PM

_ The Whittier tunnel will be closed until Wednesday after a massive rock slide with some boulders the size of trucks blocked the access road, state officials said Sunday.

The "very significant" slide happened about 9 p.m. Saturday, said Rick Feller, a spokesman for the state Department of Transportation. "It came down between the Whittier tunnel and the visitor center."
No one was injured.
"This was probably prompted by the thawing cycle we're in right now," Feller said. It was not triggered by anyone's actions.
Feller said DOT crews on site told him some of the rocks that came down on the road "are as large as trucks."
"Some of them are too large for our equipment to handle, so we're going to be soliciting for contractor assistance on this," Feller said. 
Feller said the state expects to have a contractor at work Monday, but that the slide is so large it probably will take at least three days to clear the roadway. 
_ _ Feller said no one was injured and no one is stranded. --adn.com/
_
_ 

_







Whittier Tunnel, Portage (north) entrance 

Whittier Tunnel runs through a narrow segment of the Chugach Range. It was originally built as a means to connect the AKRR between Portage and Whittier during WWII. It was since widened to allow vehicular traffic. Rockfalls are common as spring progresses. The ground thaws and the ice lets go of rocks along the steep mountainsides. It was always a hazard for the AKRR and for the old CRNW along Woods Canyon (Copper River south of Chitina). --Ron

It turns out the rock slide occurred _between_ the two tunnels. I have created a Google-Earth image to focus on this area. The tunnel on the left is the shorter, railroad-only tunnel. It is bounded at point C and point D. A new roughly parallel highway tunnel that is much shorter is to the right of this one. The roadway and railway then enters a narrow valley where the slide occurred. The longer tunnel is shared alternatively by the railroad and highway traffic and is controlled by a computer system. That is marked on its north end as point B and on its south end (right) as point A--the Whittier end. It appears that the slide likely occurred off the south-facing side of the narrow valley. This makes sense because that side would always melt first and create rock slide problems. Click the image for a better look.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04/13/2009 11:27 AM
Posted By blackburn49 on 04/12/2009 4:33 PM

Hmmm. Very interesting. Just as I finished this post on avalanches, THIS came up:



 Rock slide closes Whittier road
April 12th, 2009 01:37 PM

_ The Whittier tunnel will be closed until Wednesday after a massive rock slide with some boulders the size of trucks blocked the access road, state officials said Sunday.

The "very significant" slide happened about 9 p.m. Saturday, said Rick Feller, a spokesman for the state Department of Transportation. "It came down between the Whittier tunnel and the visitor center."
No one was injured.
"This was probably prompted by the thawing cycle we're in right now," Feller said. It was not triggered by anyone's actions.
Feller said DOT crews on site told him some of the rocks that came down on the road "are as large as trucks."
"Some of them are too large for our equipment to handle, so we're going to be soliciting for contractor assistance on this," Feller said. 
Feller said the state expects to have a contractor at work Monday, but that the slide is so large it probably will take at least three days to clear the roadway. 
_ _ Feller said no one was injured and no one is stranded. --adn.com/
_
_ 

_







Whittier Tunnel, Portage (north) entrance 

Whittier Tunnel runs through a narrow segment of the Chugach Range. It was originally built as a means to connect the AKRR between Portage and Whittier during WWII. It was since widened to allow vehicular traffic. Rockfalls are common as spring progresses. The ground thaws and the ice lets go of rocks along the steep mountainsides. It was always a hazard for the AKRR and for the old CRNW along Woods Canyon (Copper River south of Chitina). --Ron

It turns out the rock slide occurred _between_ the two tunnels. I have created a Google-Earth image to focus on this area. The tunnel on the left is the shorter, railroad-only tunnel. It is bounded at point C and point D. A new roughly parallel highway tunnel that is much shorter is to the right of this one. The roadway and railway then enters a narrow valley where the slide occurred. The longer tunnel is shared alternatively by the railroad and highway traffic and is controlled by a computer system. That is marked on its north end as point B and on its south end (right) as point A--the Whittier end. It appears that the slide likely occurred off the south-facing side of the narrow valley. This makes sense because that side would always melt first and create rock slide problems. Click the image for a better look.
  


CORRECTION TO ABOVE: 
It turns out that the rockslide only affected the road itself, not the track portion of the Whittier tunnels:
  Click above for more detailed image of rockslide area


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

headline reads: 
*Railroad adds passenger car to Whittier to help the stranded[/i]* By ELIZABETH BLUEMINK
 [email][email protected][/email]
Published: April 13th, 2009 11:27 AM
Last Modified: April 14th, 2009 09:29 AM
The Alaska Railroad said it will run passenger trains all week between Whittier and Anchorage to pick up people stranded by Saturday night's colossal rock slide on the road to Whittier 
The Anton Anderson Memorial Tunnel* will likely remain blocked to road traffic, but not train traffic, until late Wednesday, according to the Alaska Department of Transportation and Public Facilities. The slide buried the road but not the tracks.
Today, the department is sending a team of geologists to assess the safety of the slide area before work crews go in. The department also hopes to award a contract by the end of today for removal of the debris on Tuesday and Wednesday, said spokesman Rick Feller. 
The contractors will likely need to bring down overhanging rock that might still pose a public hazard in the slide area, he said.
_Continue with adn dot com story_

*This is the 2 1/2 mile tunnel shown in a previous map between points A & B shared by both the railroad and road traffic. --Ron


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04/14/2009 11:57 AM




It turns out that the rockslide only affected the road itself, not the track portion of the Whittier tunnels:
  Click above for more detailed image of rockslide area


















Well, that answers THAT question as to why they built that long, expensive northern tunnel instead of just going around the hill back in '44.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

In the usual manner of Alaskan winters, ours has temporarily returned with snowfall this morning. When I took these pictures from my living room window it was 18F. 
  Rear of Uncle Nic's shop and some of the adjacent rooms: The roofs were nearly bare of snow and ice until now. The shop holds not only much of the extra model railroad equipment, but has railroad window displays that are almost ready to go.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that interior Alaska is not the only one experiencing a last blast of winter !
Today's Accuweather snowfall map:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay. This stuff is on its way from Connecticut. Thanks to a fellow MLS member I was able to negotiate a deal for these increasingly rare coaches, which will become part of a very extensive Phase II rolling stock inventory. The engine will eventually be converted to remote-control battery, but for now it will be shelved, as will the coaches until I extend the track.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 04/15/2009 10:34 AM
In the usual manner of Alaskan winters, ours has temporarily returned with snowfall this morning. When I took these pictures from my living room window it was 18F. 
  Rear of Uncle Nic's shop and some of the adjacent rooms: The roofs were nearly bare of snow and ice until now. The shop holds not only much of the extra model railroad equipment, but has railroad window displays that are almost ready to go. 


Since this post all but the heavy snow banks plus some residual ice has finally melted away. Operations at the CRD Railway, the Phase II GN mainline, are about to resume . . .


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Years ago when I was still in the jukebox/pooltable/video game/cigarette machine business I had a location at a place called Angel Creek Lodge (NE of Fairbanks near the end of Chena Hot Springs Road). On prominent display behind the bar was this piece of wall art. I wanted it very badly, but try as I might I was unable to talk the owner out of it. It turns out this was once for sale through Schrader's, but that was long ago. But I kept my eye out for one. Sure enough, eventually one of these appeared on Ebay. I failed to gain it on the first try. None of the bids met the minimum. But on the second round for the very same piece a few months later this became available on a "Buy It Now" basis, which I immediately did. Here it is, FINALLY, at the CRD: (click):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting ready to move the rolling stock out the door: 
First, the Milwaukee Road doodlebug has to be moved to Cicely. 


  Then the mallet behind it will pull out with the first of two consists which have been sitting in the bar most of the winter. 
  click either image for a larger one


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The doodlebug cleared the way. Now the first consist--short passenger cars and a few REA cars--each with their own caboose--leave the bar.
  Behind the GN mallet is a black and red Jack Daniels combine, then two red and black JD cars, two Milwaukee Road Bachmanns, an LGB D & RG, two Aristo D& RGs, and LGB D&RG drovers caboose and the REA cars and caboose--all observed with great interest by Bandy the cat.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The GN mallet crosses over the Kennectt Junction switch (left) as it approaches the curve that will send it east toward Cicely. 
  (click)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The consist successfully negotiates the sharp bend and proceeds to head east:
  click either image for larger one
  As you can see, the snow is largely gone now.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The GN consist continues down Cold Pass (click): 
  Compare with the amount of snow in the picture below (11 days prior): 
Posted By blackburn49 on 04/12/2009 4:12 PM
_Cold Pass: _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The GN consist reaches the end of the North Cold Pass line:
  And makes the turn, crossing the old turntable and heading into the town of Cicely. 
  click either image for larger one


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally the GN consist comes to a rest on the north tracks of Cicely:
  The length of the three roughly parallel tracks inside Cicely are matched to the length of the two parallel parking tracks inside the bar so that an entire consist will comfortably sit within the Cicely model structure. Click either image for larger one. 
  The REA caboose is stopped just inside the Cicely model structure. At the other end the engine still has some room to spare.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that second to last photo of Cicely. It seems built up, more 'real'. Those houses seems awfull close to the tracks, though. 'Hon, don't trip over the rails - remember, they're right off the porch, next to the steps'...

I'm rather surprised the cats havn't moved into Cicely yet. All those catwalks more or less converging on that location...purrrfect.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

So far I have test-run the Milwaukee Road doodlebug; the Great Northern mallet with a load of short coaches including three Jack Daniels, two Milwaukee Roads, two LGB D&RG plus two Aristo D&RG followed by four REA freight cars and REA caboose; the AKRR 40-2 with a long load of beer cars and other Alaska or northern-theme box cars and reefers; the ATSF Dash-9 with a group of USA Trains Santa Fe coaches; and a shiny Burlington E-8 with a long load of Great Northern USA coaches. Now it was finally time for the Milwaukee Road Aristocraft FA-FB-FA units to go out on the tracks today. These latter were controlled by a Locolinc. All three were run as one with the B-unit being a powered slave to the front FA unit. 


The Milwaukee Road is one of my all-time favorite stateside rail lines. This Milwaukee Road consist will be prominently featured this summer. A special depot will be constructed for the Milwaukee Road closely based on the one that has been restored in South Cle Elum, Washington. 




Click any image for a larger one:


  Here you see a complete consist of Milwaukee Road coaches in front of Cicely. As you can also see, I have an obvious frost heave problem out there. But it is not enough to affect smooth running of the trains. 
    This is the full passenger consist. I can possibly run one more coach, but this is close to the practical limit of length of consist for this particular line.
  The consist (below) has reached the east loop and negotiates it quite smoothly.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road heads through the East Loop: (Click any image for larger one):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road approaches the switch that will direct it into South Cicely: (Click any image for a larger one):


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road parks on the South Cicely rail line: (click any image for a larger one):
  The siding you see here is due to be removed. Additional train parking will soon be routed to the area below this model--one level down.
  This building is designed to park 30-foot consists within the structure with one extra foot on each side. This is roughly the maximum length I intend to run on this Phase II line.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This last group of images is the latest from Cicely. _Click any picture for larger image: _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

With the advent of warm weather (high readings into the low 70s) in the last few days, I have begun construction of the Cold Pass By Pass located here: 
What this does is allow me to run trains through the dogbone without going through one of the three tracks that enter the model town of Cicely. Due to lack of train parking space, all three tracks are frequently occupied by a variety of consists. 

Additionally, the bypass is much better for smooth operation when running the trains for tourists.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The new bed connects a 20 foot gap with a bed that is mostly 23 inches wide. Three pier block supports were required for this segment.
  On the right two parallel tracks connect directly into Cicely. One of those two is partly removed and will be re-routed.
  _click either image for a larger one_


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

On the south side are three parallel tracks that will have to be re-routed. Of these. the far right (south) one is the main line. The bypass will connect into this. 
The two on the left will be connected into the bypass line. This means the new approach is from Cold Pass, as opposed to the Southern Exposure line which passes in front of Kennecott. 


  I will be working on rerouting the tracks and then testing them today. Once this is completed, the Phase II ALCANEX line will be brought back into operation.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

You've been busy and haivng fun too! Good work Ron! 

Chas


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like the approach to Cicely is getting to be more and more complex....almost a 'named' area in its own right.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 05/01/2009 12:53 PM
It looks like the approach to Cicely is getting to be more and more complex....almost a 'named' area in its own right.
Although there will be more track and a somewhat more complex layout, the overall process of operating the train should (hopefully) be simplified:


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno...at the risk of the wrath of Blackburn... 

..it seems to me that the centerpiece of the Cicely module...is Cicely - the town. 

A prototype town of this sorrt, railway wise, would feature a single track mainline with a one or two long passing sidings, and if needbe, a couiple of long industry spurs. Maybe another passing siding if the town is at a junction. 

If I understand things correctly, what you wanted is essentially a large display layout. The 'prototype' arrangement should fit in that space pretty well: a set of passing sidings along the one side, and a couple of long industry spurs to park the beer cars at in front of the brewery. 

But, looking over the photo's and track plans, what you've ended up with is a situation where the track is coming very close to overwhelming the town. It might be possible to radically simplify the track scheme in Cicely and in so doing, 'improve' the character of the town itself.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It's all looking great Ron, But I want to see that new Milwaukee Road Steamer pulling those passenger cars. Even it it's kust a picture of them in place.  

Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 05/02/2009 3:14 PM
I dunno...at the risk of the wrath of Blackburn... 

..it seems to me that the centerpiece of the Cicely module...is Cicely - the town. 

A prototype town of this sorrt, railway wise, would feature a single track mainline with a one or two long passing sidings, and if needbe, a couiple of long industry spurs. Maybe another passing siding if the town is at a junction. 

If I understand things correctly, what you wanted is essentially a large display layout. The 'prototype' arrangement should fit in that space pretty well: a set of passing sidings along the one side, and a couple of long industry spurs to park the beer cars at in front of the brewery. 

But, looking over the photo's and track plans, what you've ended up with is a situation where the track is coming very close to overwhelming the town. It might be possible to radically simplify the track scheme in Cicely and in so doing, 'improve' the character of the town itself.


Although Cicely is a centerpiece, it is not real. It is based on a place that NEVER existed and NEVER had a railroad, either. The filming for Northern Exposure where mythical Cicely existed took place in Roslyn, Washington. But only very specific elements of that filming site were used. The coal-mining history was not only overlooked, but literally covered up. As for the rails, well, they weren't there. I have made mythical Cicely a railroad town. As it turns out, I need all the railroad right-of-way space I can get to make the model work. 

I have combined elements of Roslyn AND nearby Cle Elum in my model to incorporate more of the railroad aspects, including both the Northern Pacific and the Milwaukee Road railroads. It was the NP which operated the nearly dozen coal mines that once really did overwhelm both of those towns, but particularly Roslyn. Now there is almost nothing to indicate that those coal mines ever existed at least not in the scale that would be appropriate.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The newly-redone west approach to Cicely now sports its own name: *West Sleetmute Junction*.
Those of you who were or remain fans of the 1990s television series *Northern Exposure (NX)* will remember that name which was used extensively during the series although never actually seen. 


  
The three west approaches into Cicely include the dual north one which merges just inside the building (left side). The far left section is for track maintenance cars. It bypasses the 4-foot diameter turntable. 
This is the Northern Pacific line. The NP was the line which ran through the real town of Roslyn. It operated until about 1986 when the last lumber mill finally shut down at Ronald to the north of Roslyn. 
The last of the coal mines had already shut down at that same location in 1963.
In this LS version I am combining the NP line with a Canadian Pacific one, so it is an NP/CP line. 



  The new bypass actually has the effect of cleaning up the west approaches considerably. 

The middle rail is the Town Line. It is the one used by the Alaska Brewing Company. This provides a legitimate use for my extensive beer and Jack Daniels car collection.

The Alaskan Brewing Company (a real name here in AK) replaces the prototype Roslyn Brewing Company I have referred to in earlier posts. 
The south line entering the building on the right is the Milwaukee Road and Great Northern line. Just outside the building is a parallel line that also serves as a separate siding for GN, Milwaukee and also ATSF, AmTrak and AKRR.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This last weekend my carpenter came up from Anchorage to remove the original green fiberglass corrugated roof and replace it with a steel one. 
  This was necessary because of leakage that developed due to the relative flatness of this roof. Also, some condensation was developing. 
  The new roof has an underlying OSB base for strength which is covered with tarpaper to prevent condensation.
  The fiberglass was then salvaged for use as a canopy on the south-facing side to protect the model from the harmful effects of UV rays. 
  _All images are clickable to a larger size. _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The carpenter developed a framework for the south-facing area to support the new canopy without significantly inhibiting the view of the model.
As you can see, the windows are covered because of the sun which is very strong this time of the year. Once the canopy was installed, this would no longer be necessary.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm??? I am not sure who is braver... your carpenter for walking on those 1-by's on the flat, or you for standing under him to take the photo whilst he did so.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I recognized the need for this canopy shortly after constructing the original building, which the above carpenter put together in three days.
Finally we were able to complete the structure so that the Cicely models are properly protected. 


  The fiberglass works well as a canopy in this application. We salvaged some steel roofing to make a steel canopy for the walkway. Because the angle of the walkway canopy is not nearly as steep, I decided that steel would be preferable for this purpose.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05/05/2009 10:32 AM
Hmmm??? I am not sure who is braver... your carpenter for walking on those 1-by's on the flat, or you for standing under him to take the photo whilst he did so.









He is actually walking on very strong TGI supports that will probably support a good 100 pounds per square foot. The new roof could easily handle six feet of snow or more--although that never happens here in the Copper Valley--not at once, anyway.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The completed canopy and new roof means I can now safely display the model town of Cicely.
  
  
  
In this lower photo you see the mainline running in front of the model. Below it, about two feet down near the walkway level a second line is now under construction.
This will parallel the red 2X4s you see near the walkway. I already have the first 48 feet of rail bed in place, built as a ladder-type support, one-foot wide and extending from the far corner of the building toward the east--_away_ from you.
This will be the new line that will enable me to park several of these large passenger consists _below_ the town of Cicely. I began work on that segment yesterday afternoon.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

As you see I go to considerable trouble and expense to protect my town models. I never understood how one could maintain many structure models outdoor without employing some kind of overhead canopy at a minimum. This provides protection against wind, UV rays, and precipitation (_most_ important). I can also significantly reduce the impact of critters in this manner.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I know a guy who keeps his buildings out all the time. They look quite new. In fact, during the winter he hides trackside details inside the buildings. Of course, his winter is just a bit milder than yours.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 05/05/2009 11:25 AM
I know a guy who keeps his buildings out all the time. They look quite new. In fact, during the winter he hides trackside details inside the buildings. Of course, his winter is just a bit milder than yours.

Somehow I doubt that he has _this_ amount of detail or many intricately-built structures such as some of those seen here.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The final sizable project for this season is the extension from the East Loop back to Cicely that will bring the trains to a new rail yard under Cicely.
The new bed seen here is the first 48 feet, with an average grade of slightly under two percent.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

A multi-level outdoor layout?...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 05/05/2009 1:25 PM
A multi-level outdoor layout?...

Yes. This allows me to take advantage of the large area made available below when we constructed the Cicely model structure in 2007, which is roughly seven feet above ground level. The covered space with the added porch area on the west side overhead gives me approximately 40 feet in length of railroad yard that will be protected from precipitation.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The new access route to the proposed railroad yard underneath Cicely gained another 48 feet today for a total of 96 feet in two days. 
The railbed connection with the mainline will be made tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

You got lots and lots of catwalks - errr raised roadbeds. Plan on trying to scenic it somehow? Maybe glue some rocks down here and there or put down some of that grees outdoor grass matt stuff? 

And will there be any effort to scenic the area 'under' Cicely? Maybe a long row of false front buildings or some such?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 05/05/2009 8:30 PM
You got lots and lots of catwalks - errr raised roadbeds. Plan on trying to scenic it somehow? Maybe glue some rocks down here and there or put down some of that grees outdoor grass matt stuff? 

And will there be any effort to scenic the area 'under' Cicely? Maybe a long row of false front buildings or some such?

The catwalks are those walkways that actually follow the tracks. Most of them are built around the Copper River & Northwestern Railway model. I do not foresee the day that I will be adding scenic elements to any of the long lines that make up the ALCANEX system. That would not only be excessively time-consuming AND expensive, but create an ongoing maintenance nightmare. 




Similarly, the railroad yard underneath Cicely will exist only to park the trains. I may eventually add some scenic features or structures to that section. Possibly I will have some industrial buildings in place down there, but nothing is planned for now.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

To expand on the previous post, even the original outdoor layout depended to a large extent on the natural beauty of the mountains to the east which are highly visible from many sections of that model. Once I expanded to Phase II, the whole design concept relied heavily on that same natural environment, which is definitely one-of-a-kind. I tend to limit my scale scenery to the two enclosed towns where there is sufficient protection for some rather elaborate detail. The detail added to the Cicely model has been extensive indeed, as my many pictures attest. 


For those who have ever been here, the natural scenery, although hardly in scale, fits in so well with the expansive outdoor line so much so that no one ever poses that question. There is nothing quite so spectacular as running one of those large passenger consists under the massive eternal white cap that is Mt. Wrangell.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Right now I am in a race against time to get that final line in place before I head south on or about the 16th of this month. I actually am shooting to have it operational on Monday the 11th. Weather permitting, I will succeed. 

Monday is when a large part of the staff from the nearby Copper River Princess Wilderness Hotel will be down here for their first official get-together of the year. I want them to see a fully-functional line. I am one day off from make the roadbed connection. Then it is one more day to run the track down to the new rail yard area. Then I need a few more days to quickly assemble at turn-around where that yard will eventually develop.

This has been the most spectacular spring weather-wise I have ever experienced. If it holds all will be in place in time. Generally the weather for this period is cold and windy with many days of light rain. THIS year we have already hit 76 degrees three times right here at Copper Center !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The new access route to my railroad yard is shown below. I have decided to name the yard "Cantwell" and the new line as the "Cantwell RR Access Route."
This is in keeping with the original television series Northern Exposure where Cantwell was one of the communities frequently mentioned but only seen once. And then it was shot as a part of downtown Redmond, Washington. 

  The real Cantwell, Alaska does have a railroad yard of sorts. Not much. See below. 
Cantwell was never more than a section house maintenance point for the Alaska Railroad. It did not even rate its own depot. As for a "downtown," well, you're looking at it (click).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh. If I had 1/3 your energy!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is one impressive project. Looks good. LaterRJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of Cantwell . . . 

You can see from the map that Cantwell is on the highway system. It is an entry point into Denali National Park. 

I used to travel there during the 1980s when my vending route including the two existing lodges that were there (one of them is now long-gone). The railroad segment is the old "town." It consists of the one bar and an attached cafe plus a few old non-descript railroad buildings. The newer section is the wide spot on the Parks Highway. Cantwell used to connect to the rest of Alaska by means of the Denali Highway--a 135 mile long gravel road running between Cantwell and the Richardson Highway at Paxson. These days Denali is a scenic road that still consists of about 110 miles of washerboards (the rest of it is paved). I don't recommend travel on it unless you are not in any particular hurry. 

The Cantwell of Northern Exposure fame was a medium sized town that was a kind of destination and hub complete with a modern movie house and night life. Actually the real night life there can better be described as wild life (including the human variety). It was reachable by a long drive from Cicely, which would be true if there was a Cicely since Cantwell is at least on the highway system. I have always maintained that Cicely is a cross between Talkeetna, Chitina and yes, maybe even Copper Center. In fact, most of what is described in the television series as Cicely best fits Copper Center as far as a geographical location. 

I will create my own version of Cantwell, possibly as an industrial site as well as a railroad yard. Although even that is far more than was ever there. 

The real Cantwell remains nothing more than a whistle stop and a wide spot on the road. 




  (click)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 05/06/2009 6:30 AM
Oh. If I had 1/3 your energy!

The more sun the more energy I have. Today we have 16 hours and 53 minutes of daylight. Visible light, however, is _19 hours_ and 2 minutes. We are gaining close to 6 minutes a day. Today is not one of those great days. It is cold and misty out there and barely above freezing. No project today unless it clears up out there.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/06/2009 6:47 AM
Now that is one impressive project. Looks good. LaterRJD

Thank you. It is starting to turn into one. It took 12 years to get to this point. Looks like the Phase II project will be completed this year--_finally_.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sleetmute is a name that anyone who has ever watched episodes of Northern Exposure would recognize. Apparently it is an Alaskan locality that was just picked out of a hat because it is a very small place well off the road system, accessible most of the year only by air.
Yet in the NX series Sleetmute was a destination where, it seems, most everyone went or planned to travel to at one time or another. 
So I kept the name alive on my model by creating_ "*West Sleetmute Junction.*" _In an appropriate manner, it is the name for a place that amounts to nothing and has no apparent population or even structures. Just a name. 


  Sleetmute on the Kuskokwim to Copper Center on the Copper River: 393 miles as the crow flies (click)
[/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

How large IS _*Sleetmute*_ ? 
On the right is the full telephone listing for Sleetmute: Less than two dozen households. _At least they have phone service_ ! (click)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have this great view from the window of a commuter plane landing at the Sleetmute airstrip. See the town ? You might have to click this image for a closer look. 
  Give up ? Here it is below (click) 
  NX had a Sleetmute that had no relationship to reality in Alaska. So do I. BUT at least I preserved the name ! 







So much for THAT topic. Moving on . . .


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ron 

Northern Exposure was one of my all time favorite TV Shows. 

Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

View of Cicely Brewery taken before the alteration to the Cicely model structure:
  
Taken from behind the butcher shop with the figure of the fat man in chef's outfit holding sausage ring. Also seen: K & L Liquor Distributors caboose. Click for larger image. 
Below is the only picture I have ever been able to find of the Roslyn Brewery as it appeared at about the turn of the century and as provided compliments of _Roslyn Brewing Company_. The relative location of this structure is the same as that of the model above, which has an interesting resemblance to the one below. No brewing company appeared in the NX series, although there was a water bottling company in one episode. I chose to take advantage of the existence of this historic brewery to bring about the Alaskan Brewing Company (the real one is in Juneau) and place it in the appropriate place. This enables me to make use of my long line of beer and liquor cars. Besides, my principle business happens to be spirits.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 05/06/2009 6:18 PM
Hi Ron 

Northern Exposure was one of my all time favorite TV Shows. 

Randy

It was a GREAT series, wasn't it ? 
I will be going back to the filming site of Roslyn, WA, in just a few weeks for another round of photo-shooting. 






















NOW, if I could just get one of our accomplished clay modelers out there to make me some of these NX characters in 1:24 scale.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Sleetmute? Talk about out of the way....iyou know it is only a hundred odd miles off from 'Railroad City'. (Which I envision, rightly or wrongly, as a giant pile of rotting ties and rusted out rail on a lonely riverbend.) 

Suggestion for Sleetmute junction, in keeping with the toine of the place: Make up a solid wood block to look like a switchmans shed, stick it out there at the switch, and superglue a figure you don't care for next to it.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 05/06/2009 8:41 PM
Sleetmute? Talk about out of the way....iyou know it is only a hundred odd miles off from 'Railroad City'. (Which I envision, rightly or wrongly, as a giant pile of rotting ties and rusted out rail on a lonely riverbend.) 

Suggestion for Sleetmute junction, in keeping with the toine of the place: Make up a solid wood block to look like a switchmans shed, stick it out there at the switch, and superglue a figure you don't care for next to it. 

I knew a guy that grew up at Railroad City, which no longer exists, of course. That was owned by the AKRR in the days when they operated the barges along the Yukon River. Railroad City was on the Innoko River near Holy Cross. It was a small Standard Oil tank farm where the miners up the Innoko (Flat and Iditarod among others) came down to pick up their fuel from off the barges. No railroad there--just owned by them. 

I like your idea of a switchman's shed. I will see what I can do.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was raining and very cold all day. After dinner time I finally was able to install one 16-foot segment since the rain had stopped. That was a particularly difficult piece because of the amount of bend required on the inside of an inside curve. I am now within one or two segments of completing the tie-in. Then I start on the other end where the railroad yard is to be.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The guy in the last picture who was on the radio in NX. The last movie I saw him in was a Nora Roberts movie about three sisters in Montana. Also I think he in the voice in the APPLEBEES Commercials


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 05/07/2009 12:35 AM


The guy in the last picture who was on the radio in NX. The last movie I saw him in was a Nora Roberts movie about three sisters in Montana. Also I think he in the voice in the APPLEBEES Commercials 



  Montana Sky did indeed star John Corbett who was Chris Stevens in Northern Exposure. 
_Cicely's resident disc jockey, Chris Stevens was known to quote Walt Whitman, Jung, and Dostoevsky over the air on KBHR's Chris in the Morning Show, Chris also spun an off-the-wall musical mix, ranging from jazz to show tunes to rock-n-roll, and provides a running commentary on the offbeat goings-on in Cicely, Alaska. _

from a Northern Exposure  _biography of John Corbett _

The image serves as a link to the DVD.


Those Applebee commercials do sound like John Corbett, but that remains unconfirmed.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

He was also the groom in My Big Fat Greek Wedding. I visited Roslyn Washington once. It was very interesting. They were still filming the series. Rob Morrow hasn't done too bad for himself either. He is the head FBI agent on Numbers. 
Paul


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The East Loop is now tied in with the Cantwell Extension railbed, although I have as yet laid no rails: Awaiting the painter. 

Now I have to work on the part of the railbed underneath the Cicely model structure. Still debating the best way to approach that. The problem here is that I have a width limited to approximately 12 feet, which will make for some tight turns if I don't optimize the laying of the track. 

The area to be used has to be emptied out. I also need to build an 8 X 16 foot wall to obscure the rail parking area so it cannot be seen from nearby Loop Road. Otherwise I am leaving too much of a temptation in plain view for anyone who walks up the road, even though the entire area is protected by a high wire fence. 


  *Not to scale*: The odd-ball shaped area was the original entry-point to the front of the bar. Years ago I blocked that off when I built the Kennecott model structure. Remnants of the old paved front drivewayt can still be found behind the Cicely model structure.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Like the earlier-built Kennecott model structure, I designed this building with open ends. In both cases I did not forsee using the lower areas for anything but garden tool and building material storage. The Kennecott structure is taller because the track began at a much higher level. I ended up using the lower area (16 X 36 feet) as an unheated shop combined with storage for the project materials. The Cicely model structure does not have the clearance needed underneath the model floor for this kind of use, but I never would have thought that I would be able to bring the track down to this level so that it would be possible to create a railroad yard under there. Of course, I did not envision this many trains, either. I don't suppose any of the rest of you have run into similar situations .


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

John Corbett is from my home state of West Virginia. 

Here is a link to a website with lots of info about NX and the actors. http://www.moosechick.com/


Randy


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I do have a thought, there Blackburn : dig down a bit. The neighborhood I'm in is mostly 2 bedroom houses parked atop crawlspaces. When the families in some of those houses started getting a bit overly large, they took to digging out those crawlspaces, turning them into basements. Possibly something similar would work with the 'crawlspace' for the Cicely enclosure: dig down a foot or whatever it takes to get you the requisite headroom in the places you need it (so you can walk around under there without giving yourself a concussion) , then pour some cement for a floor. (Actually, the cement bit would depend on just what soil you got there (topsoil bad, sand/gravel good) and how compacted it is when you pour.) Would you try to fully enclose 'Cantwell'?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 05/08/2009 8:34 PM
I do have a thought, there Blackburn : dig down a bit. The neighborhood I'm in is mostly 2 bedroom houses parked atop crawlspaces. When the families in some of those houses started getting a bit overly large, they took to digging out those crawlspaces, turning them into basements. Possibly something similar would work with the 'crawlspace' for the Cicely enclosure: dig down a foot or whatever it takes to get you the requisite headroom in the places you need it (so you can walk around under there without giving yourself a concussion) , then pour some cement for a floor. (Actually, the cement bit would depend on just what soil you got there (topsoil bad, sand/gravel good) and how compacted it is when you pour.) Would you try to fully enclose 'Cantwell'? 

That suggestion reminds me too much of the days when I had to hand-dig out the basement under Dad's house back when I was growing up. I believe I will pass. Shouldn't need to go in there much anyway.It will be almost wholly used for parking the long consists. I start in on all of that tomorrow. I added the new east wall already, using fiberglass taken down from the old roof. It was a 16-foot section eight feet tall. This will not only enhance security but provide protection from the prevailing wind. This area will probably not be wholly enclosed. It should not be necessary.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/06/2009 1:10 PM

Speaking of Cantwell . . . 

I will create my own version of Cantwell, possibly as an industrial site as well as a railroad yard. Although even that is far more than was ever there. 





The existence of this protected railroad yard will give me an opportunity to seriously consider using one or more of these products:  







Great industrial buildings on that site--one of the MLS sponsors. I just had no place for anything like that until now. Even with the rather extensive train parking area that I have planned, I have plenty of room for an industrial park if I so choose. At least now I will have that option.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The construction of the new rail bed is going much slower than I had thought. I have limited hours I can work partly due to the weather but also because this project is just plain physically stressful, particularly since I have absolutely no help for this phase of it. However, progress IS being made. I may very well have a complete loop constructed by tomorrow, weather permitting. Not the track, just the ladder-style rail bed.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Completed the extension, loop and railroad yard beds right on schedule. No track is laid. Only the bed is in place. But laying out the raised bed is the most labor-intensive part of the project. Now the painter has to bring in the sprayer to seal up the wood. Then the track will be laid. It will appear roughly in the configuration shown below. The Cantwell Railroad Yard, which is under Cicely, is 36 feet long but the base on which the track will be laid is only four feet wide--plenty of room to park three or four consists side-by-side. None of the consists exceeds 30 feet as I have determined that this is the optimum length for operation on the Phase II line. The curve on the west end (top) will be 12 feet across--adequate for the large passenger cars and locomotives used on the Phase II line.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This series of shots is reminiscent of the many railroad basement scenes we have all seen on this site, except that this one is wholly open on one side (the south-facing side) to the outdoors.
Here is the overview of the Cantwell yard area. The yard is on the left, access track bed on the right: 


  I placed a section of Llagas track on the turn on the west side to see how it looked. In the distance is the exit track to the main line. 
  Here is the railroad yard area. The space is 4 feet by 36 feet, but the area to be occupied by track is about half of that width. 
_As you can see there is plenty of room here to build in a respectably-sized industrial park which I probably will do next year. _ 

  West side entry/exit point: 
  East exit/entry: This was the final piece of "railbed" laid down last night, completing the turn-around in the Cantwell RR yard area.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile, overhead a short AKRR consist is parked on the South Cicely siding, which is outside of the building. 
Now that I have that canopy installed, I feel it is finally safe to leave consists parked here overnight. 


  This view gives you a good perspective of the Cantwell RR yard access line below the main line. 
  _As always, any of these pictures can be clicked to view a much-larger image. _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

View of the beginning of the Cantwell RR Yard access line, roughly 130 feet away from the Cicely model structure: For now this rail bed really stands out while it awaits painting.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

In the usual manner of the quality of help in this valley my painter has come up with a doozy of an excuse as to why he could not show up on time yesterday OR today to complete the painting of the new rail bed so I can continue with my end of the project--the actual laying of the track. He SAYS he will be here tomorrow. I suspect the check that I pay him for his work will be somewhat delayed too--probably because the dogsleds that carry the mail here in interior Alaska don't work quite as well on dry ground.


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron,

I have been following you railroad adventure with great interest over the past year. I had not noticed until this post, that you were modeling the Alaska Rail Road and viewed the Alaska dome rail car. I have all the commercial Alaska engines and rolling stock but never saw any available Alaska passenger service cars. Did you repaint or scratch build the passenger cars? if you did your own modifications, I would be interested in knowing the font used for the lettering and if you made your own decals for the Alaska Rail Road symbols? Do you have any other AKRR passenger cars? 

I know I'm a bucket full of questions, but you seem to be the first person whom I have seen with AKRR passenger cars. 

I was thinking of scratch building the custom passenger cars such as the Holland America McKinley Explorer cars. I was going to use the HO McKinley versions for a basis, but they are not very accurate representations. 

Best regards,

Jack Plonien
Burleson, TX


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By PLONIEN on 05/13/2009 2:11 PM
Ron,

I have been following you railroad adventure with great interest over the past year. I had not noticed until this post, that you were modeling the Alaska Rail Road and viewed the Alaska dome rail car. I have all the commercial Alaska engines and rolling stock but never saw any available Alaska passenger service cars. Did you repaint or scratch build the passenger cars? if you did your own modifications, I would be interested in knowing the font used for the lettering and if you made your own decals for the Alaska Rail Road symbols? Do you have any other AKRR passenger cars? 

I know I'm a bucket full of questions, but you seem to be the first person whom I have seen with AKRR passenger cars. 

I was thinking of scratch building the custom passenger cars such as the Holland America McKinley Explorer cars. I was going to use the HO McKinley versions for a basis, but they are not very accurate representations. 

Best regards,

Jack Plonien
Burleson, TX


I currently have only three AKRR passenger cars. Two of them were custom-painted Aristocraft streamliners done for me in a shop in Anchorage that no longer exists. The new USA dome coach you saw is one of a new batch I will also have customized for use on my railroad. I do not do my own modifications on rolling stock. Over the next year or so I will have a complete AKRR passenger consist, but it is on hold while I catch up with the projects now underway.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The painter finally showed up today to complete the new railbed section. I have already begun laying track from a junction I created on the NW side of the East Loop heading in the direction of the new Cantwell RR yard. The track down to the yard should be completed tomorrow. Then I can begin the layout of the RR yard itself.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By PLONIEN on 05/13/2009 2:11 PM


I was thinking of scratch building the custom passenger cars such as the Holland America McKinley Explorer cars. I was going to use the HO McKinley versions for a basis, but they are not very accurate representations. 




I have been waiting for many years for the full-dome car Aristocraft promised. Guess it's going to be a long wait. If I had my way I would have a whole fleet of these. Not just one or two.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/14/2009 12:19 AM
The painter finally showed up today to complete the new railbed section. I have already begun laying track from a junction I created on the NW side of the East Loop heading in the direction of the new Cantwell RR yard. The track down to the yard should be completed tomorrow. Then I can begin the layout of the RR yard itself. 

*BEFORE:*
  *AFTER*:
Progress as of last night: 

  End of the line as of last night:
  DESTINATION: the far end of the Cicely model structure, which is to be the Cantwell RR Yards, an upcoming industrial park. 
 CLICK any image for a larger view


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Doodlebug with its observation car in tow negotiates the new East Sleetmute Junction switch. 
  And heads down the track that leads to the Cantwell RR yard and industrial area. 
  The blue line inside the red line indicates the section of track which is now completed.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The doodlebug with one heavyweight works very well. The single motor in the front has proved more than sufficient to pull this one heavy car. 
I had to back this double unit after I was done with the test up this same line since there is not yet a turn-around. That operation proved satisfactory.

The unit is powered by a remote battery and receiver installed by Dave at NWRCS.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was quite a thrill to watch the Milwaukee Road doodlebug with its trailing heavyweight in tow head down the new ~150 foot line. 
  All-in-all the test worked very satisfactorily. 
  End of the line: The doodlebug tests the Cantwell Jct switch before backing out and returning backward to East Sleetmute Jct where it was then able to head FORWARD back to Cicely. 
  click any image for a larger one


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

When the painter sprayed the new access rail bed I also had him paint the upper bed as well--most of which was of treated wood that had NEVER been painted.
That involved the removal of a lot of track. I took the opportunity to do some minimal realignment when placing it back. It definitely made for a smoother operation. 
The upper rail bed consists of AWW 2 X 6 pieces. Some areas have already warped and have been replaced last year. I observed no changes to the existing railbed at the end of this winter on the entire east end of the ALCANEX Phase II line. 

The new railbed that heads toward the ground is all ladder construction except for the Cantwell RR yard / Industrial area, which consists of several rows of 2 X 6 X 16s laid level over the four foot wide platform and tightly held in place with three inch deck screws. I do not anticipate any problems with warpage down there--an area free of precipitation. Speaking of heading toward the ground--this is the direction I am eventually going with this new line. I intend to connect up Cantwell RR yard to the Phase III narrow gauge area so I can store all that rolling stock in the same covered area. Thus Cantwell becomes the link between Phase II and Phase III--between the 1:29 run and the 1:20.3 whenever that happens.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Google map showing location of AKRR (red line) with the REAL locations of Cantwell and Sleetmute (_as featured in Northern Exposure_). Sleetmute is in the middle of nowhere on the Kuskokwim River, far from any railroad and lacking in road access. But the writers obviously loved that name. 
  Anchorage and Chickaloon (home of Ed Chigliak's father) were also mentioned in NX. Speculation of where Cicely was based has usually centered on Talkeetna (shown here south of Cantwell on the AKRR). 
I have maintained that Cicely is a fictional combination of Talkeetna and Chitina (viewable on this map). I place Cicely right here at Copper Center, of course, also visible on this map, south of the junction town of Glennallen. 
Of course, Copper Center was never on a railroad line, although it WAS included in a survey of the proposed EXTENSION of the CRNW Railway, including provisions for a railroad station. 

_Definitely click this map for a larger image._


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_*New offical LOGO:*_

Stan Cedarleaf has worked out a couple of sheets of decals for me of various sizes of my new logo. These will appear on many of the locos now in use on my layout.
As I have explained before, ALCANEX Consolidated Railways System is the corporate cover name I invented for the various heritage lines (borrowed from UP) of passenger cars that make their way to Alaska by means of the new ALCAN RR line--an extension of the existing one that now terminates at Ft Nelson, B.C. I don't believe _that_ extension to Ft. Nelson is currently in use. The ALCANEX theme envisons a line extension on to Alaska paralleling the existing Alcan Highway as a result of a new push sometime in the future to develop the unrealized energy resources of Alaska and the Yukon Territory. 


  The heritage lines are the Milwaukee Road, the Santa Fe and the Northern Pacific and the Great Northern. The existing RR lines that participate in this venture are the Alaska Railroad, the Canadian Pacific, the BNSF and AmTrack, which also participate under their own banners. 


BNSF and CP are also to be the freight operators along this line which is to extend to the North Slope and to Nome. 


In any case, some time this summer these logos will begin to appear on the heritage engines and on some of the passenger cars and freight cars as well. 

The plains Indian symbol is one I originally adopted but never used for the CRNW Railway line back in 1995. The story behind that one is that the owners of the CRNW back around the turn of the century were looking for a logo that would be suggestive of the wilderness area in which they operated. Not being all that sophisticated nor culturally sensitive in the not-so-subtle differences between the Indian nations of North America, they chose a very recognizable plains Indian symbol more reminiscent of the Wild West that once existed stateside. In reality there never was an official logo for the CRNW Railway line. 

In any case, in my story, the symbol stuck, and somehow survived to become a part of the all-new ALCANEX line as a heritage symbol. ALCANEX is short for Alaska-Canada Northern Expo(sure). Thus, the moose symbol. Of course, that fits well considering that the fictional Alaskan town I developed is the railroad crossroads town of Cicely. Again, there was no railroad in the Northern Exposure television series version of Cicely, but what is the point of my building my version of it unless I include a rail line or two?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

And, yes, I originated that logo myself. Stan just copied it for me.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, the layout looks fabulous. I've following the thread with great interest and enjoyment. 

I have the Milwaukee Road Doodlebug as well. I pull the coach and 3 boxcars so I added a power truck to the coach and replaced the 3 axle truck with a 2. It's running out on the layout as I type.

I sure like your bench work....


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The new Cantwell RR yard is now in place as of early this evening. I have a main track plus three long sidings fully operational. This completes all the track work I had planned for this season. Initial tests with the doodlebug are good. Pictures to follow. Now I can head off to the states, which I will do Sunday night.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cantwell Junction runs under the east Cicely coal line. 
  The track spits four ways:
  The doodlebug is parked on the east end of the Cantwell Industrial Rail Yard after a series of test runs through the yard and access rail line.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cantwell Industrial Rail Yard consists of a mainline on the north wall plus three sidings with room for additional lines if ever needed. 

There is also sufficient room for a significant number of industrial buildings for a later project. 

  
  The Cantwell Industrial RR Yard rail access route from the west end:
  click any image for a larger one


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The doodlebug was the test vehicle. In this instance I also used both another heavyweight and an Aristocraft streamliner baggage car. The doodlebug performed well pulling all of these.
I do note, however, that the streamliner has an annoying tracking problem with the rear wheels. The CIRY is now the normal parking area for the doodlebug. I did not have time to test any of the regular train consists and will be unable to do so until I return at the end of May.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm... 

1) Do you plan on decking the line to Cantwell? Or just staying with the track on the open ladder arrangement? 

2) What is the 'reach' situation like with the switches in Cantwell? 

3) I see dreaded 'S' curves in the Cantwell yard. 

4) What is the headroom like in Cantwell? Bumped the noggin yet?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Bucket List.

1. Go see Austrailia

2. Go see Copper Center.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 05/17/2009 3:15 AM
Hmm... 

1) Do you plan on decking the line to Cantwell? Or just staying with the track on the open ladder arrangement? 

2) What is the 'reach' situation like with the switches in Cantwell? 

3) I see dreaded 'S' curves in the Cantwell yard. 

4) What is the headroom like in Cantwell? Bumped the noggin yet?

1) Unless it turns out that there is a practical reason for doing so, it is unlikely I will be redecking that 180-foot run. I will be looking at wire a mesh alternative just in case.

2) All the switches are easy to reach once one is _inside_ the area. That was always in the plan. I don't use remotes because I want to be absolutely sure the switches actually throw properly. Otherwise I am risking derailments in some very bad places.

3) Ideally, the trains would be able to approach those switches from a longer straight stretch. Unfortunately, that would take more room than is available. I only see a potential issue with the first switch. I have not had the time to test that with one of my 30-foot consists to see how well it will work. Here is a better look at the track configuration on the west end: (click any image for a larger one):

      
4) The headroom is okay _between_ joists (about 6 1/2 feet) . Otherwise I have to duck ! It is not intended for public access. But it does not need to be since it is more a train storage area than a display point. Also, this yard is viewable from the south-side. 


Nevertheless, the RR yard seems to be the most practical use of this space while still allowing me to store material and garden tools in the same area.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 05/17/2009 9:27 AM
My Bucket List.

1. Go see Austrailia

2. Go see Copper Center. 


Not bad choices. Not bad at all ! 

Sitting in Anchorage tonight, 205 road miles from Copper Center, I am about to catch a flight south to Portland. Roslyn, WA is on the list for Tuesday-Wednesday. And, yes, I brought my Roslyn-area mine map ! I want to locate some of those historic sites and now I am armed with a very specific map, thanks to SteveC who brought it to my attention. Thanks, SteveC. 



Good weather at CC, good weather here in ANC, good weather in Portland. Good all the way around. 

For you in AZ, a RT ticket to ANC is only about $600 and change. From there it is just a matter of renting a car for a road trip you won't forget !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/17/2009 2:14 AM
Cantwell Industrial Rail Yard consists of a mainline on the north wall plus three sidings with room for additional lines if ever needed. 

There is also sufficient room for a significant number of industrial buildings for a later project. 

  
 


Future development: painting of back wall and track supports (probably this year), creation of an industrial complex (next three years), extension of a connection to the ground (undetermined): This latter I will investigate further this season as a possible way to use up my remaining track.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile, tonight I am in West Linn, Oregon, poised for a return road trip tomorrow to Cle Elum and Roslyn, WA, to take more pictures and conduct additional investigations related to the existing Roslyn prototype. There are just a few loose ends I want to clean up before moving on to other projects.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Returned from Roslyn Cle Elum follow-up trip with lots of pictures. I was there mainly to focus on two structures that are to be reproduced for the model plus to investigate any additional historic evidence remaining from the coal-mining days. On the latter I was almost wholly unsuccessful. Very little remains of all those years of industrial and railroad activity except a sometimes poorly-marked trail and a few broken up pieces of concrete and brick here and there.
As to the former, I was successful in my endeavors in obtaining a large number of detail shots that I needed in planning the two models.
Below: Pennsylvania Avenue north-side--one of the common film-shooting scenes from Northern Exposure.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Like last time two years ago this Memorial weekend, I had a couple of days to walk around and shoot scenes. I needed some very specific things. I have always found that one trip is never enough to obtain all the details one needs when planning historic model railroad layouts and structures. 

Below: View of "Cicely" from "Maurice's cabin." Both this shot and the one above were taken early this week and are clickable to a larger size. Many more images to follow.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's settled. The 1:24 scale model of the Maurice Minnifield log cabin (my version is slightly different than the prototype, but CLOSE in significant features) AND of the restored Milwaukee Road Cle Elum depot will be cut at Steve Kammerzel's shop in Spokane. He is the same one who cut the Bonanza barracks and some other related Kennecott structures for me when his shop was still in Fairbanks in 1997. The depot will be completed first. Here is one of MANY recent pictures I have of that depot from my May 2009 trip to Cle Elum/Roslyn. Click for a larger image:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/23/2009 8:43 AM
Returned from Roslyn Cle Elum follow-up trip with lots of pictures. I was there mainly to focus on two structures that are to be reproduced for the model plus to investigate any additional historic evidence remaining from the coal-mining days. On the latter I was almost wholly unsuccessful. Very little remains of all those years of industrial and railroad activity except a sometimes poorly-marked trail and a few broken up pieces of concrete and brick here and there.
As to the former, I was successful in my endeavors in obtaining a large number of detail shots that I needed in planning the two models.
Below: Pennsylvania Avenue north-side--one of the common film-shooting scenes from Northern Exposure.

  


_This_ is what you see at the end of this block: At some point I will actually model this building, complete with the design you see here: Time. It is ALL and ONLY a matter of time.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Except for the beginning scene where the moose appears, this building was never used in any of the episodes except to appear somewhere in background shots. When I first started my internet-based research on mythical Cicely I had no way of knowing where this building was relative to the others because it was really nothing more than a cameo-appearing background. But it sure it interesting, largely because the symbol itself is so closely associated with the series. EXCEPT that in the series, the sign was altered to read" Roslyn's Cafe," NOT "Roslyn Cafe." This was a reference to one of the mythical founders of the make-believe town. (click): 
  When I was here last there was a junky-looking wood-frame, ancient-appearing annex attached to the back of the structure. Obviously, since then it has been torn down. The building benefits greatly from that. I will see if I can find a picture of that annex when I return home.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Front of the Roslyn Cafe Building: Attached on the left is the Roslyn Museum. Once again I was unsuccessful in obtaining access to the museum. I am not sure they are EVER open. View is looking north from across the street on Pennsylvania Avenue.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The museum runs the entire length of the Roslyn Cafe building. Look what is sitting next to the Roslyn Museum:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was at Roslyn in 2007 this display was not here. It was sitting in pieces and covered up. Earlier photos of it, which did appear on the internet did not include the mine locomotive you see here. WHAT a FIND ! This is quite something to see. For some of you, this is something worthy of consideration for modeling.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Views of the coal mine locomotive on display at Roslyn, WA:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone who might be interested, here is a shot of one of the couplers:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mining Locomotive & cars: 
  ( Any of these photos in these last few posts may be seen in a larger size by clicking onto the photo )


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

There were also three of these units, whatever they are, sitting near the underground mine consist display:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

View of the Roslyn Cafe and Roslyn Museum from the west looking east down Pennsylvania Avenue:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Roslyn Cafe, like most the other businesses in town on the two days I was there, was closed. Many businesses are up for sale, store fronts stand empty, and "for lease" and "for sale" signs are much more common than was the case two years ago. The town does benefit from tourism, but this area has the appearance of the beginnings of economic hard times once again.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 02/19/2009 3:37 PM
Posted By blackburn49 on 02/18/2009 3:05 PM


  The book caption reads: "A deserted *Burlington Northern* depot maintains a vigil over the Cle Elum yard, now primarily a storage spot for empties." That was the year the Roslyn Branch line was decommissioned. 
CLICK for larger image. 




I have just won a complete set of the relatively-rare Burlington Northern heavyweight cars (set of five, 1997) which will soon become part of the ALCANEX system. Since there never was a similar Northern Pacific set, these will do just fine. The existing Cicely depot will probably serve as the home port for this consist whereas the proposed Milwaukee Depot will be needed for the much-larger fleet of heavy weight and streamline Milwaukee Road passenger cars.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/24/2009 11:47 AM



I have just won a complete set of the relatively-rare Burlington Northern heavyweight cars (set of five, 1997) which will soon become part of the ALCANEX system. Since there never was a similar Northern Pacific set, these will do just fine. The existing Cicely depot will probably serve as the home port for this consist whereas the proposed Milwaukee Depot will be needed for the much-larger fleet of heavy weight and streamline Milwaukee Road passenger cars. 
 

Photo showing actual BN paint scheme. This series of coaches, probably mostly inherited from roads that had already been absorbed by BN, did not last more than about a year, I understand, because AmTrak took over passenger service shortly after coaches such as this one received the new BN scheme.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/24/2009 12:43 PM
Posted By blackburn49 on 05/24/2009 11:47 AM



I have just won a complete set of the relatively-rare Burlington Northern heavyweight cars (set of five, 1997) which will soon become part of the ALCANEX system. Since there never was a similar Northern Pacific set, these will do just fine. The existing Cicely depot will probably serve as the home port for this consist whereas the proposed Milwaukee Depot will be needed for the much-larger fleet of heavy weight and streamline Milwaukee Road passenger cars. 



Photo showing actual BN paint scheme. This series of coaches, probably mostly inherited from roads that had already been absorbed by BN, did not last more than about a year, I understand, because AmTrak took over passenger service shortly after coaches such as this one received the new BN scheme. 







REAL







_"Columbia River_ " coach vs







observation car model 









These will likely be the first set of coaches to sport the new ALCANEX banner !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/24/2009 4:45 PM

REAL







_"Columbia River_ " coach vs







observation car model 










I take it these coaches that were produced in 1997 bombed. This is the first time I have ever encountered a set of them on Ebay. Nor am I aware of any MLS members who use these BN heavyweights. In a way that is a good thing because once again it makes the ALCANEX model unique in that way. I think the Aristo paint scheme is appealing. As I indicated, since NP was never made as a heavyweight, these ones will do. AND they are green, same as NP. In any case I got the whole set of five for 330. Not bad.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Referencing these photos from a much earlier post, you can see numerous NP heavyweights parked at Cle Elum at the NP, later the BN depot. With the acquisition of these new NP coaches, I will come that much closer to duplicating scenes such as these. 
Posted By blackburn49 on 02/18/2009 11:13 AM

The lower two are certainly interesting as train photos, but fail to add much in the way of structural detail: 
NOTE: YOU MAY CLICK ONTO EITHER OF THESE PHOTOS FOR A LARGER IMAGE:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron if you like BN have you seen this listing? 

Ends in just over an hour from now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Trains-BN...=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200 

Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 05/24/2009 5:22 PM
Ron if you like BN have you seen this listing? 

Ends in just over an hour from now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Trains-BN...=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200 

Randy

Thanks for the heads-up. --Ron


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

When I planned my second Roslyn trip I made sure I took my laminated map along with me that SteveC had called to my attention. It is an early detailed map of the coal mine workings that center on Roslyn, WA. This is a large map that requires the cardboard cylinder it came in so that it does not become mashed in the baggage. Fortunately it fit.   When I finally made it to my motel room in Cle Elum I was relieved to see that I had really remembered to throw this map into the truck that I had driven from West Linn, OR to Cle Elum, WA. I could not remember if I had actually packed it. As it turned out, and as I feared, the map was only minimally useful. At least I was able to definitely locate mine number one, which is the one closest to Roslyn. The map confired the point where the surface facility had been.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the part of that map which was most useful. If you click onto the image you will get a much more readable one. No. 1 facility ran along a line that points NNE as an axis just to the right of the large RR curve at Roslyn. 
  Below I have taken a part of the above map and highlighted the *railroad* and the *axis* which seems to correspond with the historic` location of the surface structures that once was Roslyn Mine No. 1[/b] (green intersecting red).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the facility which would have been located along the green line. The view is looking NNW from the south side of the Mine No. 1 surface structures. On the right side you can see where the railroad makes that sharp turn to the west just to the north side of what is now downtown Roslyn. 
  Below is a closer look at that sharp RR turn, probably taken before 1900: The footprint for the Northern Pacific RR line seen here is preserved as a walking path.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is that same area today taken from the same relative position as the two historic images above: 
  You can see that sharp RR curve on the right. The large long structure in the center is the warehouse attached to the back of the NWIC building--the old company store.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are views of the "slag pile" from where I took the photos of Roslyn: 
  This image looks down on what I believe is all that remains of a hoist house. There are no signs of the adit or any other structures, although plenty of loose brick and broken concrete can be found all around this area. 
  Looking up the waste coal ore pile. These man-made hills are steep, loose, very high and somewhat scary as one approaches the tops of them. I climbed only two of several in the immediate area. That was more than enough for me. 
  Here is the lower end of another "slag pile" behind the one I was standing on. It was obvious that an enormous amount of ore had been pulled out of just this one of nine mines around Roslyn-Cle Elum.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Views of Roslyn from the "slag pile:" 
  Above AND below: you are looking at the barbershop (brown) featured in the television series Northern Exposure as well as the rear of The Brick Tavern (white).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/24/2009 12:15 AM
View of the Roslyn Cafe and Roslyn Museum from the west looking east down Pennsylvania Avenue:
  


Continuing our walk down Pennsylvania Avenue, north side, we first encounter Harper's Lumber: 
This hodge-podge of building faces masks what has now become ONE building. Undoubtedly this was a relatively-late evolution for these turn-of-the-century structures. As a grouping, this one is high on my list of candidates for eventual model construction for the Cicely town layout. 

  This more well-know grouping has a nice, matched effect even though the third building is a re-build of one that was not a match to the other two before it burned down toward the end of the NX series. That third one houses "Village Pizza," a name seen in the opening scenes of NX. Thus, I call this the "Village Pizza Group." I have this one in model-form already. Click either image for a larger one.
  The totem pole is a left-over prop from the NX series.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ruth-Ann's general store is to the east of Village Pizza. From watching the NX series there was no way of knowing that. These two structures remain the same as on my last visit, except it was far quieter here this time. The general store is actually the state liquor store. It will ultimately become part of my Cicely model.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Ron! I really admire your attention to history.

Anyone have more info on that mining Loco???

Craig


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 05/25/2009 8:00 AM
Great shots Ron! I really admire your attention to history.

Anyone have more info on that mining Loco???

Craig



That would be THIS mining loco. I was hoping somebody would step forward by now with more info on this model.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 05/25/2009 8:00 AM
Great shots Ron! I really admire your attention to history.

Anyone have more info on that mining Loco???

Craig



Thanks, Craig. I would not even be involved in this hobby were it not for the historic and cultural aspects. And in the case of THIS one, I get to involve some 90s pop culture--the television series Northern Exposure--with the REAL industrial history of Roslyn-Cle Elum. More shots to come. Combining television pop culture and the real history of the prototype town: Chris Stevens in the KBHR studio, Cicely, Alaska:








The actual location of KBHR with the Miners' Memorial in front of the Northwestern Improvement Company building:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone ? Posted By blackburn49 on 05/25/2009 8:23 AM
Posted By sheepdog on 05/25/2009 8:00 AM
Great shots Ron! I really admire your attention to history.

_Anyone_ have more info on that mining Loco???

Craig





That would be THIS mining loco. I was hoping somebody would step forward by now with more info on this model.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a website with lots of mining pictures. 

http://www.ironminers.com/mineforum/viewforum.php?f=14&topicdays=0&start=0


Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 05/25/2009 12:33 PM
Here is a website with lots of mining pictures. 

http://www.ironminers.com/mineforum/viewforum.php?f=14&topicdays=0&start=0

Randy 



Lots of fascinating photos on that site. Thanks.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The prop that is Minnifield Communications and KBHR Radio remains essentially intact:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

And, of course I wanted to make sure I got a good image of this:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/24/2009 12:09 AM
There were also three of these units, whatever they are, sitting near the underground mine consist display: 
 These are coal rippers orcutters. If you look at the lower right corner of the picture, you will see the end of the cutter bar with a cutting bit sticking up. This machine used a chain that wrapped around the bar and rotated with bits sticking up, down and straight out. The machine would cut straight in at the bottom of the seam of coal. Once the bottom was cut, they would blast the coal with dynomite and then load the coal by hand or shovel. 

Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 05/26/2009 11:25 AM
Posted By blackburn49 on 05/24/2009 12:09 AM
There were also three of these units, whatever they are, sitting near the underground mine consist display: 
 These are coal rippers orcutters. If you look at the lower right corner of the picture, you will see the end of the cutter bar with a cutting bit sticking up. This machine used a chain that wrapped around the bar and rotated with bits sticking up, down and straight out. The machine would cut straight in at the bottom of the seam of coal. Once the bottom was cut, they would blast the coal with dynomite and then load the coal by hand or shovel. 

Randy





Ah yes. It makes sense. In fact I found a picture of one of them in the site you provided:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have discussed this at length before. But the topic of Northern Exposure and its fictional town of Cicely is something that truly has become ingrained into American culture. To this day--nearly two decades after the opening scenes were shot at Roslyn, that town greatly benefits from those who make a journey there to see Roslyn AS Cicely. I am less one of those than one who sees a fascinating project and desires to find some of the best elements of an enormously-popular television series, combine it with some real history, and then transform the product into a credible large-scale model. 








One of my favorite characters was Maurice Minnifield. In fact, even though he was sometimes cast in a very negative manner, only his name and the one above--Joel Fleishman--remain at Roslyn painted on a building all these years later. You have already seen his name on the door designated "Minnifield Communications." 







This is one of the buildings that will soon be reproduced to become a part of my model. I was fortunate in being able to make a return trip and gain permission to access the property of the owner to shoot some very detailed photos which will be needed for final details used in the model. It IS a modified version, but few, if anyone, will recognize the changes I have made from the original. Here is one of the shots I gained out of several that I could not do before. This is a hand-built cabin of fairly substantial size, built by the existing owner back in 1979 with logs purchased a few miles north of Roslyn. It is only occupied in the summer. I hope the owner appreciates my version of his creation. It certainly is an impressive home. 
  (click)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was only on this second trip that I was able to get close enough to this building to capture the front door:
  As I expected, the front door of the prototype is a single one. However the one used on the set is an elaborate double door as seen here in this image from the official Barry Corbin website (www.barrycorbin.com/). This was one of the reasons for altering the prototype--the REAL cabin that exists on the east hillside of Roslyn so that it fits not just the exterior shots of the familiar south side of the log building, but also those of the Redmond studio shots such as the one below. My model utilizes a double door.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/27/2009 12:58 PM
It was only on this second trip that I was able to get close enough to this building to capture the front door (click):
  

Incidentally, the second-level porch was added by the NX film producers for effect. They were going to tear it back off when the series was done, but the owners said "no." My version below is wider than the prototype in the main area to accommodate the huge open areas seen in the studio interior versions on certain NX episodes. I also added a second window upstairs.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/26/2009 9:18 AM
And, of course I wanted to make sure I got a good image of this: 
  

Below are two great images from  Barry Corbin's official site. During the shooting of the episodes, in order to fit the storyline, Roslyn Cafe became "Roslyn's Cafe," as you see below. Barry himself is sitting in the rear seat. 
  I may very well do the same thing by the time I get to constructing this structure for my model. 

  This picture is linked to the official Barry Corbin site.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

I really liked Barry in Lonesome Dove as Roscoe Brown


Roscoe 


Craig


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I made the last tie-in for the Phase II ALCANEX line two nights ago. The entire system is now complete. That is not to say there will not be additions, maybe even this year, but I now have a complete, fully operational track system, early in the season.
The last piece was the track on the left. That is the fourth through-siding adjacent the main line which runs along the far wall. I then added to dead-end sidings for additional rolling stock parking.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Although we here in southcentral AK have been experiencing above-average warm weather since the last week in April, until the first few days of June, night time temperatures have tended to drop BELOW freezing. This has prevented the annual placing of the hanging garden and the planting of the ground flowers until the last week. They are finally almost all out. These are the fuschias. They eight of them are kept over the winter in a green house in Anchorage. They are only now starting to show flowers. 
  
  The fountain always has new plants added. A weed barrier is needed for these: 
  Here is an earlier shot taken a few weeks before the garden was placed for the season:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This has become a very expensive layout to maintain. Were it not for the commercial usage I would not be able to justify the growing annual expense--not to mention all the additions in track and rolling stock of the last three seasons. The visitor seem to appreciate the garden as much as the railroad itself. Although the beer garden hardly resembles the traditional large-scale garden railroads that are so common stateside, which is probably not possible anyway, those plants do add a very attractive element to the overall effect of the outdoor rail line. 



The fountain and falls in the CRD beergarden, early summer 2009:
  
The pond includes native grass and wild roses:


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Summer is here! Cats and teenagers seem to be mostly absent. 

Have been warnings about bears, though...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/08/2009 9:17 PM
Summer is here! Cats and teenagers seem to be mostly absent. 

Have been warnings about bears, though...

Cats too ?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/08/2009 9:17 PM
Summer is here! Cats and teenagers seem to be mostly absent. 

Have been warnings about bears, though...

So far this is turning into one of the best summers weather-wise ever for a large part of AK ! Based on what I have seen so far, this is a GREAT year to be visiting our state. Tourism IS down so I would think that this would be reflected in the prices of package tours.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Cats too ? 


Yep...my furball all but completely vanished when the snow went away and the temps went up. Just checks in every couple of days. 

I would think that yours would be thoroughly inspecting all of their new elevated 'catwalks'....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We're having cold, wet weather here. I'll be right over


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/09/2009 3:15 AM
Cats too ? 


Yep...my furball all but completely vanished when the snow went away and the temps went up. Just checks in every couple of days. 

I would think that yours would be thoroughly inspecting all of their new elevated 'catwalks'....

Yes, the cats ARE busy elsewhere. Don't see them much these days around the house.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06/09/2009 7:16 AM
We're having cold, wet weather here. I'll be right over









Last year was THE coldest, wettest summer in recent memory--meaning dating back at least 30 years. THIS one, appears to be the exact opposite, SO FAR !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who would have thought this would happen here in southcentral AK? It is getting _almost_ too hot out there to work on the model railroad. After LAST year--our coldest and one of the wettest in memory--this is quite the change. But it IS starting to slow me down just a tad. 

Well, one thing--I never run out of interesting subjects related to my model railroad to photograph and then show here on MLS. 




--insert photo here--


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I should point out that what Blackburn describes as 'almost too hot' is still, by lower 48 standards (particularly 'sunbelt' regions) is still a tad on the cool side...maybe 'pleasantly warm'.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And his definition of "A brisk day" is something to behold! 

Guy on the radio just commented, that he can't get his AC checked 'cause it has to be above 70 to do that.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

One oif our Brothers in Lodge sked to be let in to "tune" the pipe organ we have. His family were the local organ tuners for years and now they are all retired and mostly south for the winters. His twin brother came up and I unlocked the elevator for them. Hleped them haul the equipment into the attic were the pipe chest and blower room are and let them to their work. I recieved a call later that they needed to come back Friday morning as it was getting too hot & humid to tune the pipes properly. I was not surprised to hear that. Although the rest of the time it has been too cold and wet to do much. I'm still waiting for our new pool to be installed but I'm not worried about a deadline as none of our neighbors pools are near warm enough to be usable yet. 

Chas


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday's high here on the banks of the Klutina River was 85.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You must be melting!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 06/10/2009 12:23 PM
Yesterday's high here on the banks of the Klutina River was 85. 


Yikes... almost time to take off the winter woolies and switch to just long sleeve shirts!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 06/10/2009 3:16 PM
Posted By blackburn49 on 06/10/2009 12:23 PM
Yesterday's high here on the banks of the Klutina River was 85. 


Yikes... almost time to take off the winter woolies and switch to just long sleeve shirts! 

Around here, we're already in tee-shirts outside at about zero ! 


My roll-out rack of winter clothes has been rolled away for the season sometime back in April. And I am _NOT_ complaining about this exceptional weather !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

After taking a careful reading of all those sentiments in the "thanks and bye" thread, I feel compelled to write what should be obvious. I don't know how my layout compares to others here on the board relative to size, unit cost or by any standard of comparison one might impose. It does not matter to me. I know that this layout, like every one I have ever seen here on MLS and elsewhere on the net ( I don't get to see these in person due to my relatively-remote residence) is a unique expression of who I am. And, like everyone else who posts here on MLS, I am proud of mine for what I have put into it. I probably have more track than the average line, but my rolling stock and engines are in the medium (almost affordable) range since I chose them for my specific theme.

To me it is all about theme. I did not just want to set up ANY model railroad. I wanted one--at least originally (back in the mid-90s)-- that fit a very specific historic Alaska theme. This little model railroad of mine eventually branched out from there, of cours. This was as I _expanded_ my original theme in order to modernize it once I found that I really liked the more modern engines and the streamliner passenger cars. I have devoted many pages to my expanded theme so I don't need to dwell on it here.

I love to photograph the changes which occur here. Some of them are the ones which naturally occur with the change of the season. Some represent expansion or other alterations to the line and some repsent new rolling stock or structures. We all do that, although my line has been unusually busy in terms of expansion in the last three seasons. Because I never tire of taking new photos, I run a lot of those here--far more than the average member does. I do not want this misinterpreted as something _more_ than it is. 


Although I have stated this before, it bears repeating and emphasizing. This is a tourist-related railroad integrated into an existing business. As a result, it does appear to be somewhat more expansive than some. In fact, relative to the amount of money I personally make, it IS a large layout, but my layout is part of my business plan. There is no other way I could have pulled this project off. In fact, without this business, I would probably not even have a model railroad at all. 


Many people who view this model railroad here on the grounds for the first time have never seen nor even heard of this Garden Scale. Whatever name YOU choose to give it is up to you--I choose "G" or "Garden-scale railroad" when asked the question. I am not about to get into the various arguments I have seen here about scale or gauge which would mean absolutely nothing to my visitors in any case. I see this publicly-accessible railroad model as my way of spreading the good word about large-scale. I definitely do my part in informing the public about this hobby by making it possible for so many to view it. 




I DO enjoy having certain bragging rights to this layout. BUT it is NOT to impress YOU here on MLS. You are a tough bunch and you are my peers as far as this hobby goes. I count on you for helpful comments (never get anywhere near enough of those), but that is it. I throw a lot of potential areas of discussion out there and end up running pages of me responding to myself. Although that gets discouraging at times, at least it is not fluff. In fact I go out of my way to make my posts visually interesting AND informative when it comes to the historic connections. That takes a lot of extra time because I try to provide enlarged-image links to every photo I originate on MLS. No one ever comments on that, either, but I think it is important since those are the images that REALLY show the details. We don't see enough of that here on MLS. 


I do, however, use a variety of superlatives when explaining this layout to my many visitors--as you can well imagine. I have used some of those same expressions in my writings here. But in the end this is just another model railroad with its own unique attributes--just like every single one of you have built into yours just by virtue of YOU being the originator of it. I read one statement about "rubbing it in our faces." That is not an exact quote and I do not know to whom that statement was directed. I write A LOT about my layout, but I hope NONE of you ever take it in THAT light. I must say, as I have MANY times before, that some of YOUR layouts, your work, the sheer effort and care and, yes, even expense, some of you have put into your layouts IS somewhat intimidating. BUT that is a good thing. It sets a high bar for the rest of us so that we have something MORE to shoot for. That does not necessarily mean acquiring more expensive rolling stock, running 100 coal cars at one time, or building a HUGE model hotel in 1:24 brick by brick or (name the impressive project) BUT it does mean doing just a little better with whatever we have to bring something more to our own special model railroad projects.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron: 

The above post from you has to be one of the best--and most meaningful--I have ever read on this forum or any other. Congrats from a long-time admirer of your work and your skill in documenting, informing, and entertaining.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, ever since I read James Micheners "Alaska", I have had my heart set on going to see Alaska. Someday I will get there and go through the same path the early gold settlers went, Dawsons Creek and up to the Pass, That said I dont post enough here, but I always look forward to your pics and posts, I read yours faithfully, I really enjoy your commentarys, and the pics of your RR. I have followed your threads because I like how you insert historic places and events, I love history, so that just lets me enjoy it more, I and I am sure there are many more who read your threads faithfully.

keep up the GREAT work!









tom h


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 06/11/2009 6:24 PM
Ron, ever since I read James Micheners "Alaska", I have had my heart set on going to see Alaska. Someday I will get there and go through the same path the early gold settlers went, Dawsons Creek and up to the Pass, That said I dont post enough here, but I always look forward to your pics and posts, I read yours faithfully, I really enjoy your commentarys, and the pics of your RR. I have followed your threads because I like how you insert historic places and events, I love history, so that just lets me enjoy it more, I and I am sure there are many more who read your threads faithfully.

keep up the GREAT work!









tom h


Speaking of Michener's "Alaska," have you read http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Chief-Ronald-Simpson/dp/1888125950/ref=ed_oe_p_this one_ yet ? If not, you need to acquire a copy, such as from the source shown, so you can get an even better historic perspective. Well, _I'd_ like to think so, anyway.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

First off, Tom if you haven't acquired Ron's book as yet then let me heartily recommend it. I must be on my 7th or 8th reading of it, my copy's permanent place is on the table next to my chair.

Ron, as to your postings, I doubt that there are many here, if any at all, that do not enjoy your contributions here. I figure that most of what we now know about Alaska is a direct result of these postings. Heck, you put as much time and effort into your postings (maybe more) as you put into building your layout. That can easily be seen as it's reflected in the 'view count' on each and every one of your topics.

It has been my experience that the true intent and purpose of what an individual is attempting to convey by their postings. Usually seeps through, regardless of whether they attempt to disguise it as something that it is not, and people react accordingly. Once again, to me this is reflected by the lack of contentious exchange within your topics. So please keep doing what you're doing, just same as you've always done it.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

In my evolving scenario for the ALCANEX Consolidated Railways System, ALCANEX follows the Exxon-Phillips-Trans-Canada gas line from Delta Junction through Beaver Creek and Whitehorse and on into Calgary.
This is a time in the future when the political boundaries have been redrawn to reflect the realities of a very different situation. The CP line gets the contract from the all new Confederation of Free Northern States to build a new line which connects Ft. St. John to Dawson Creek, and Dawson Creek to Calgary. The ALCANEX mainline enters the old USA near Shelby, Montana to give the mid-west badly-needed access to gas, oil, coal and other northern commodities that have come into very short supply.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The original ALCANEX Rail line will follow the gas line into the mid-west through Calgary rather than utilize the much-touted Cassiar Route through Dease Lake and Prince George.

On the northern end, ALCANEX ties into the old AKRR system. A new rail line is driven west from Tok to Cicely, then on to Anchorage. After over a century of relative obsurity, Cicely finally becomes a key location. 

  [/b] [/b]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The all-new ALCANEX Consolidated Railways System is a partnership of several railroad lines including Canadian Pacific, Alaska Railroad and BNSF. BNSF ultimately creates its own Heritage Passenger Division which offers passenger and freight rail service into the Conferation of Free Northern States area. 

This takes a number of years to set up, but they payoff turns out to be well worthwhile as traffic both into and out of the North country mushrooms. 

  A BN heritage passenger consists arrives at South Cicely utilizing BN heavyweights that had been mothballed for many years. Due to a huge freight demand, BN borrows a heavyweight baggage car from UP. 
Soon the entire ALCANEX heritage lines will sport the new ALCANEX logo while retaining the distinctive historic markings of flag lines long gone but now revived for a public that once again discovers the joys of afforable rail travel.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

East End of the ALCANEX layout at the CRD, June 11, 2009:
  
  In these last two you can see the BN coaches parked on the South Cicely siding. Be sure to click on these images to view the larger one. 
South Cicely is a take-off from South Cle Elum near the prototype town of Roslyn Washington. South Cle Elum is the location of the restored Milwaukee Road Depot.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

View of same area from opposite end, yesterday afternoon, June 11:


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

A true visionary... 

According to the old 'Nine Nations of North America' scheme, though...coastal Northern california, coastal Oregon, coastal Washington state, coastal british columbia, and SE Alaska (more or less along the coast to Homer/Kodiiak) are part of 'Ecotopia' or 'Cascadia', a nation given over to high tech, rabid environmentalism, and inclined towards socialism. (Generally vehmently opposed to non-ecofriendly development). 

Inland Oregon, Washington state, British Columbia and most of south central Alaska, along with other huge inland tracts extending as far east as Montana/Alberta and as far south as northern New Mexico, are part of a semi-arid, vastly underpopulated region called 'the Empty Quarter', a sort of mixed bag colony and resource extraction region. Unlike the denizens of Cascadia, the inhabitants of the 'Empty Quarter' have nothing against giant mines or building hundreds of miles of railway or roads to reach them. 

Southern California, Arizona, most of Texas, parts of other states, and all of Mexico within a couple hundred miles of the US border are part of 'Mexamerica', a nation with a split mentality centering around an artificial divison.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/12/2009 9:09 PM
A true visionary... 

According to the old 'Nine Nations of North America' scheme, though...coastal Northern california, coastal Oregon, coastal Washington state, coastal british columbia, and SE Alaska (more or less along the coast to Homer/Kodiiak) are part of 'Ecotopia' or 'Cascadia', a nation given over to high tech, rabid environmentalism, and inclined towards socialism. (Generally vehmently opposed to non-ecofriendly development). 

Inland Oregon, Washington state, British Columbia and most of south central Alaska, along with other huge inland tracts extending as far east as Montana/Alberta and as far south as northern New Mexico, are part of a semi-arid, vastly underpopulated region called 'the Empty Quarter', a sort of mixed bag colony and resource extraction region. Unlike the denizens of Cascadia, the inhabitants of the 'Empty Quarter' have nothing against giant mines or building hundreds of miles of railway or roads to reach them. 

Southern California, Arizona, most of Texas, parts of other states, and all of Mexico within a couple hundred miles of the US border are part of 'Mexamerica', a nation with a split mentality centering around an artificial divison. 




  I see my scenario as believable because all of these are resource-rich areas with relatively small population bases,

except for Alberta. However, Alberta is now heavily dependent on the oil and gas industry for its economic well-being,
as are Alaska, the Yukon and northern B.C. Southern B.C. centering on Vancouver is too much like the rest of the 
West Coast and does not have the same interests as northern B.C. 

Alaska is indeed threatened by federal actions and inactions. This is no different than has been the case for over a 
century, except that now the problems are greatly magnified because the reach of the federal government has become
so much stronger and insidious. Thus I use the existing situation to create a future where the existence of my 
imaginary ALCANEX Consolidated Railway Systems makes more sense than would ever be the case under current
circumstances.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have here two maps of the old BC Rail system so you can see the present state of rail lines in the area.
Rail Extensions have been proposed for both the western Cassiar route through Dease Lake AND through Ft. Nelson, which follows the 
Alcan Highway along the likely right-of-way for the Exxon-Mobil-Trans-Canada gas line or its competing proposal, the Denali Line.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milwaukee Road Consist A (there will be a "B" consist once the engine arrives for it) finally made it to the Cantwell RR yard the other day. It utilizes an Aristo FA-FB-FA hookup pulling six seven heavyweights. All-in-all the Milwaukee heavyweight passenger train is a very impressive grouping as is its sister Burlington heavyweight consist. 
  
The present yard configuration has five pull-through lanes and one dead-end siding. ALL of the sidings are in use. 
Additionally, I have had to create a "South Cantwell siding" which parallels these but is on the outside of the yard area. That siding is approximately 32 feet--about the same as the ones here. Presently I have the Milwaukee consist parked on that siding. The existence of the Cantwell RR yard allows for the eventual possibility of an industrial area. Thus, at some point down the line this area will probably be painted. Right now it exists mainly for convenience in operation of the line and is not a public area (although the public can view it).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's All in the Details (1):

The existence of the well-protected outdoor Cicely model (yes, this is part of the outdoor layout, it is in an unheated structure that is partly open to the outdoors and thus I consider it "outdoors") 

has enabled me to put considerable detail into my ALCANEX layout within the confines of the Cicely town area. Here you see three double-decked buses I have acquired for this town. Two are very modern while the gold one is of the more classic London variety. 

There are plenty of other detail features in this photo, including two nearly-identical 1:24 scale Airstream trailers hitched to Ford pickup trucks, another smaller bus, and much more. 
In the center of the photo is the Milwaukee Road doodlebug. In the immediate background is The Brick Tavern with its own group of detail items. 


  Either photo can be clicked to a much-larger size (2250 pixels-wide)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

South Cantwell Siding:

The canopy provides plenty of protection from precipitation and the harmful UV effects of the sun. It also blunts the force of the wind sufficiently to make me feel confident that I can safely park these consists here overnight or even longer.

The Milwaukee Road and Burlington Northern heavyweight passenger sister consists will be the principal users of these two sidings. The upper one is the South Cicely siding. 
As you can see, the vertical distance between the two levels is considerable. However the access line is of sufficient length that the two are tied together with no more than a two percent slope at one point. The average slope for the Cantwell RR yard access line is closer to 1 1/2 per cent. 



  Any image can be clicked to view a larger one with a width of 2250 pixels, except that vertical pictures are 1500 pixels wide.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Views of the
South Cantwell Siding
from the west:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

South Cicely Siding:
Readily Viewable through the windows facing south from the Cicely Town model. BN is parked on the siding.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's All in the Details (2):
The Cicely circus / carnival:


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too amazing, Ron!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Complete
_ALCANEX Consolidated Railways System_, Bering Straits to Montana and Oregon 


  Shows the original AKRR-CRNW Railways Systems and the Bering Straits Extension, 

the ALCAN Pipeline (ALCANEX East) and the Cassiar Alternative Routes (ALCANEX West).
Cicely is located at the large red thumb tack. 


Click Image for much-larger map


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06/19/2009 4:15 PM
Too amazing, Ron!

Indeed it is beginning to resemble a _mature_ model railroad system in just three short years !


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

1) Been wondering a bit about this on and off...what of the sections of the railroad in the Bar and the Kennicot (sp?) 'module'? You have mentioned these a few times in the past on these threads, posted a couple photo's...but the impression I get is they get little if any current use. Have you considered setting up the 'bar' layout just for winter operation? I also seem to recollect something about a rebuild of the Kennicot module... 

2) Regarding 'South Cantwell'...that siding is right up against the wall of the building. Are you considering some sort of backdrop or facade for that part of it? 

3) Dang...you got lots and lots of structures in Cicely...very nice, and from what I've seen on the web, often very expensive...but I don't see all that many figures on the streets....


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/19/2009 9:22 PM
Hmmm... 

1) Been wondering a bit about this on and off...what of the sections of the railroad in the Bar and the Kennicot (sp?) 'module'? You have mentioned these a few times in the past on these threads, posted a couple photo's...but the impression I get is they get little if any current use. Have you considered setting up the 'bar' layout just for winter operation? I also seem to recollect something about a rebuild of the Kennicot module... 


As you perceived, the Kennecott section is not in use. I have made ONE train run through it this season just last week to test the train and the track. The run is usable, but the single train which uses it requires some attention. I am still debating what I want to do about that.

Also, several of the structures are in need of some repair work. One trestle needs to be removed for repairs. Two of the structures are in storage awaiting my attention as well.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/19/2009 9:22 PM
Hmmm... 

2) Regarding 'South Cantwell'...that siding is right up against the wall of the building. Are you considering some sort of backdrop or facade for that part of it? 



South Cantwell is the name of a siding _only_, just as East Sleetmute is the name of a _single_ junction that accesses the Cantwell RR yard, and West Sleetmute is the name of a series of railroad junctions to the west of Cicely. I do not intend to populate these three areas with anything except the signs that will eventually identify the localities. 

Cantwell, on the other hand, will likely see future development as an industrial site.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/19/2009 9:22 PM
Hmmm... 

3) Dang...you got lots and lots of structures in Cicely...very nice, and from what I've seen on the web, often very expensive...but I don't see all that many figures on the streets....

I have a few people figures yet to place on the Cicely town model and will eventually add more new ones as I find ones that are appropriate. There are more there than you would think, but they don't show up in many of the photos. At this time it is not a priority. There are two structures in the hopper and probably more beyond that before I am finished with that model.

The Phase II model is essentially complete except for some detail work and the possible addition of warehouses and other industrial buildings to Cantwell. From some point near Cantwell I will insert a switch that will lead to an even lower level than Cantwell. That will either be the entry point to Phase III or it will be the continuation of the RR line across my driveway in the direction of the river.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 06/19/2009 11:32 PM
Posted By ThinkerT on 06/19/2009 9:22 PM
Hmmm... 

3) Dang...you got lots and lots of structures in Cicely...very nice, and from what I've seen on the web, often very expensive...but I don't see all that many figures on the streets....

I have a few people figures yet to place on the Cicely town model and will eventually add more new ones as I find ones that are appropriate. There are more there than you would think, but they don't show up in many of the photos. At this time it is not a priority. There are two structures in the hopper and probably more beyond that before I am finished with that model.

The Phase II model is essentially complete except for some detail work and the possible addition of warehouses and other industrial buildings to Cantwell. From some point near Cantwell I will insert a switch that will lead to an even lower level than Cantwell. That will either be the entry point to Phase III or it will be the continuation of the RR line across my driveway in the direction of the river. 




On the other hand, here are a few select shots showing locations where I have placed some human figures: Figures in Cicely (1)
  
The single most-populated area revolves around The Brick Tavern, which was also the case in "real" life in the TV series and even-more real life at the REAL place in Roslyn, Washington.
As with most all of my images, clicking on to any of these will yield a much-larger one, now set for 2250 pixels wide in medium resolution. 


  The small BN-NP station has four figures, including two military men enroute to another destination.
  Cicely's Hole-in-the Wall art deco-style cafeteria includes three figures inside and three more outside.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Figures in Cicely (2)
  The figures on top of the K & L Liquor Distributors Building await a proper home. Those in front are part of the permanent scene.
  Vlad and Blood-Hilda up on the hill in the mansion were featured previously. They have no intention of going anywhere. 
  Below Vlad's mansion, a lone figure shoots a scene from the roof of one of the Northwestern Mining Company buildings. Below and to his left (your right), two men operate a speeder.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Figures in Cicely (3):
  Two four-wheel RV riders and a biker are in front of Simpson's Cycle Shop
  And in the true spirit of the Cicely of Northern _Exposure_, we have two _exposed _figures riding the hot air LGB balloon. The balloon operator is in the rear.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It all look really great Ron.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Having built sufficient room to accommodate the various consists that I have been building up for this Phase II ALCANEX layout over the last three years, 
I put together the Canadian Pacific heavyweight passenger group. This includes seven cars especially made for Art Knapp Trains that I purchased shortly after they came out. Thus these cars represent the latest heavyweight versions built by Aristocraft. 


  The engines available to pull this group of seven were the GN mallet and a Milwaukee Road consolidation engine operating in tandem.
  
Regrettably, this combination did not work well. The steam engines are not nearly as smooth-operating as my diesels. 
Additionally, the new heavyweights need considerable attention due to the heavy drag produced by the seven cars--far more than would be the case with similar-sized USA streamliners.
I experienced considerable problems with both the engines and the heavyweights on crossing a series of switches on the northwest approach into Cicely. 
I had hoped that the newer Aristocraft cars would show much better tracking than they did. In fact, the older ones I have on hand seem to track much better.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

George was Right !
I followed George Schreyer's _heavyweight tips_, specifically the modification shown below, plus removal of the inside set of wheels where the trucks had three sets and the cars referenced in the previous post performed markedly better. 
  Picture from George Schreyer's  Aristocraft heavyweight tips


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Derailment issues?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/22/2009 1:35 AM
Derailment issues?

BIGTIME derailment issues with the newer type of heavyweights. For some reason the older ones--the Milwaukees and BNs have not had near the issues of these CPs. However, I have largely resolved the CP issues. I do not know is there is any way to ever make that Mallet and its accompanying Mikado all that stable going through switches. I have to plan its route VERY carefully.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an old series of Pennsylvania coaches--an original group I bought when those heavyweights first came out. Those PRRs _were_ the very first ones out that I could obtain. Back then there were no sets. When the first coach came out I bought it. I bought three or four other body types as they became available. But in those days I had not yet moved to Copper Center where I built my first and only operating layout. So I was not aware of the operating issues. When I first tried these PRRs, which I was going to convert to CRNWs, I found so many derailment issues that I never used them again. They mostly sat out along the layout near the McCarthy model, collecting rust in the springs in the process. But none of them have ever been run. Too discouraging. I do not expect to EVER use those orginal heavyweights. They still sit in a corner somewhere collecting dust awaiting a better place for permanent storage until I can figure out a use for them. One of them is already turning into parts.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can recall early on my excitement upon seeing that first PRR heavyweight coach at a train show in Portland in the late 80s or early 90s. In those days the only way I knew to obtain that kind of equipment was through one of those brick-and-mortar shops that have mostly become a thing of the past. I ordered my first heavyweight from a shop in Tigard, Oregon. The next year he went out of business. 

I had my FIRST coach but had to find the rest elsewhere. I probably ordered those from Train World. From that point on I purchased very little from those small train shops. For years, I was a good customer of Trainworld. It was still pre-internet days for me. I ordered everything by telephone after making selections off the latest Trainworld mail flyer.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd. My Mallet sticks to the track pretty well, unless I run through a closed switch. The pony truck IS pretty easy to derail and the rest of the loco will follow it sometime later.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06/22/2009 12:19 PM
Odd. My Mallet sticks to the track pretty well, unless I run through a closed switch. The pony truck IS pretty easy to derail and the rest of the loco will follow it sometime later.

I have never had much luck running through closed switches either. The result appears to be 100 per cent predictable.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The _garden_ part of the _beer garden_ finally blossoms: 
I took these a couple days ago. The eight fuschias are now in full bloom in the CRD railroad beer garden


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good! Getting many visitors yet? Things are just starting to take off here...sort of...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The waterfall & pond in the CRD beergarden:

The wild roses have certainly done well here. The grass coming out of the pond is native marsh grass that returns every year.

Everything else must be replanted annually.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/22/2009 2:09 PM
Looking good! Getting many visitors yet? Things are just starting to take off here...sort of...

Visitor traffic is definitely light. This season I have _rarely_ run the trains for visitors. Because of my (usual) late start in getting the layout ready and because of the obviously light traffic, I have not activated my earlier plan to run trains during the daytime on a regularly-scheduled basis.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been busy enhancing the Cantwell RR Yard area to ensure adequate parking for my various (mostly passenger) consists.
The South Cantwell area now has TWO parallel approaches plus TWO additional sidings. Two of these are INSIDE the wall and two are OUTSIDE.
Additionally, I have connected the tight-curve parking area that I built on the north side to the new S Cantwell siding. The typical siding length is roughly 30 feet--the maximum train length I have set for optimum operation of the ALCANEX line. 
The Cantwell RR Yard & Industrial Area, as I have said before, is UNDER the model town of Cicely, and is accessed by means of a switch at a point I have named East Sleetmute Junction. These additional sidings have in turn required more switches. I have used up all my Llagas ones. I have even taken two of these out of service that were inside the bar where they were not in use, canibalizing that area for use in the new area. I have also gone back to the old Phase I CRNW line INSIDE the bar to canibalize additional switches and track--all old brass--for use in this new area. Thus much of the yard is blended together--Aristo & LGB brass track and switches with Llagas aluminum. Virtually EVERY spare piece of track and switch on the old line and even some on the newer section INSIDE the bar has been reused in the Cantwell RR Yard & Industrial Area project. 











NOTE: Neither map is to scale. Nor is the _exact_ placement of the switches relative to each other represented.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

1) Does this mean you are effectively abandoning some or most of the layout inside the Bar proper? 

2) How do you access the 'inner siding' and 'alternate mainline' at South Cantwell? 

That said...I do see quite a few RV's in the parks hereabouts...but nowhere near as many as in years past. The folks that are present seem to be spending ...almost as freely... as before, though. Any uptick in visitors in your corner of the state yet?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/30/2009 5:44 PM
1) Does this mean you are effectively abandoning some or most of the layout inside the Bar proper? 


No. I have eliminated switches to dead-end sidings, long out of use. The main inside upper line is unchanged and still in service.

2) How do you access the 'inner siding' and 'alternate mainline' at South Cantwell? 


Pictures to follow. 

That said...I do see quite a few RV's in the parks hereabouts...but nowhere near as many as in years past. The folks that are present seem to be spending ...almost as freely... as before, though. Any uptick in visitors in your corner of the state yet?

My observations of visitors seems to mirror yours. We are seeing an increase only of fisherman. King salmon fishing on the Klutina starts July 1st.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 06/30/2009 3:57 PM

I've been busy enhancing the Cantwell RR Yard area to ensure adequate parking for my various (mostly passenger) consists.








The construction of this nice-sized RR yard has made it possible for me to bring out rolling stock that has been out of use and in storage for many years. Some of it has been parked on sidings INSIDE the bar, but much of it was just not available for viewing. I now have a MUCH better organized layout. In the end I was able to find room for more RR parking area than I had originally conceived. I simply have no way to run all this stuff indoors like many of you do to your basement or garage when the outdoor line is out of use.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06/30/2009 5:44 PM
How do you access the 'inner siding' and 'alternate mainline' at South Cantwell? 



The access is as shown: The center line accesses the inside rail line and its parallel siding for South Cantwell.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The weather is looking good for the 4th, which is Saturday. The plan is to do a salmon bake here at the bar and run some of these trains--all day. I have a commitment from two sources for 12 salmon--all reds. They will be fixed up and placed on the bar grill (outside). The fresh Copper River salmon--the most highly desirable salmon in the world--will come with potato salad and baked beans.







the poster


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 

Sounds like a great time to be had. Wish I could be there. 

Randy


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Blackburn must be overwhelmed by busses packed full of deep pocketed tourists. 

Either that or his computer crashed.


----------

